# El Shaarawy: resta al Milan o verrà ceduto al City?



## admin (10 Giugno 2013)

Aggiornamento 11 Giugno

Galliani mette praticamente in vendita El Shaarawy:"E' il giocatore più richiesto. Non ho mai detto che è incedibile".


Nelle ultime ore si è parlato di un possibile scambio tra* City* e Milan: *El Shaarawy* in Inghilterra e Tevez al Milan ( http://www.milanworld.net/tevez-al-milan-e-finalmente-lanno-buono-vt7552-57.html ). Poco fa, Adriano *Galliani *ha *smentito *la trattativa per la cessione del Faraone, affermando:"Non c'è nessuna trattativa per El Shaarawy. Non ho parlato con il City".


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Vabbè sappiamo tutti quanto valgono le parole di Galliani.


----------



## S T B (10 Giugno 2013)

io preferirei tenermi il Faraone, rinunciare a Tevez e con i soldi prendermi un bel centrocampista o difensore...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

Sì come non c'era la trattativa per Pato al PSG. Per me l'arrivo di Tevez coincide con la cessione di El Shaarawy, è ciò che continuo a pensare.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (10 Giugno 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> io preferirei tenermi il Faraone, rinunciare a Tevez e con i soldi prendermi un bel centrocampista o difensore...



Esatto


----------



## Gekyn (10 Giugno 2013)

Mio personale parere...ma per me il faraone e di 3 spanne sotto tevez, e margini di miglioramento sono minimi, ragion per cui lo venderei subito


----------



## Frikez (10 Giugno 2013)

Robinho finirà per restare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mio personale parere...ma per me il faraone e di 3 spanne sotto tevez, e margini di miglioramento sono minimi, ragion per cui lo venderei subito



Parole sante.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Giugno 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> io preferirei tenermi il Faraone, rinunciare a Tevez e con i soldi prendermi un bel centrocampista o difensore...



io no, perchè Tevez ti cambia la squadra, è una bestia...segna, corre, pressa


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2013)

C'è da dire che con le cessioni di Boateng e Robinho copriresti quasi il costo del cartellino e sicuramente lo stipendio di Tevez. Se si sbrigassero a cederli...


----------



## Alex (10 Giugno 2013)

onestamente terrei el sharaawy e sistemerei il centrocampo


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2013)

Alex ha scritto:


> onestamente terrei el sharaawy e sistemerei il centrocampo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> onestamente terrei el sharaawy e sistemerei il centrocampo



Il problema è che servirebbero i soldi di Stephan


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> io preferirei tenermi il Faraone, rinunciare a Tevez e con i soldi prendermi un bel centrocampista o difensore...


 Preferire un difensore a Tevez non esiste, dato che anche con Thiago non risolveresti i problemi. Per il centrocampista lo posso fare.


----------



## Tobi (10 Giugno 2013)

El Sharaawy è un giocatore indispensabile per il Milan.. uno dei pochi attaccanti al mondo che fa anche il terzino senza palla.. nel pianeta questo lavoro lo fanno in 3 oltre lui.. Tevez Rooney ed Eto'o ai tempi dell'Inter..

Piuttosto si facesse un pò di pressing alto.. cossicche El Sharaawy sia piu presente in fase offensiva.. e quindi piu pericoloso..
E' normale che se giochi con la squadra bassissima.. questo ragazzo recupera palla al limite dell'area nostra e deve farsi 70 metri di campo ogni azione prima di arrivare in zona gol..


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> El Sharaawy è un giocatore indispensabile per il Milan.. uno dei pochi attaccanti al mondo che fa anche il terzino senza palla.. nel pianeta questo lavoro lo fanno in 3 oltre lui.. Tevez Rooney ed Eto'o ai tempi dell'Inter..
> 
> Piuttosto si facesse un pò di pressing alto.. cossicche El Sharaawy sia piu presente in fase offensiva.. e quindi piu pericoloso..
> E' normale che se giochi con la squadra bassissima.. questo ragazzo recupera palla al limite dell'area nostra e deve farsi 70 metri di campo ogni azione prima di arrivare in zona gol..



sacrosanto.


----------



## iceman. (10 Giugno 2013)

La soluzione migliore sarebbe tenere el e prendere tevez


----------



## Sheldon92 (10 Giugno 2013)

Premetto che non voglio far polemica, però non posso non chiedermi che cosa vi passa per la testa?! Vorrei ricordarvi che se possiamo disputare il preliminare di Champions è grazie a Stephan! Ben venga Tevez al Milan, ma non sacrificando il Faraone, parliamoci chiaro, uno ha 21 anni da compiere, l'altro 29; cedendo binho, boa e non riscattando bojan copriamo l'acquisto di Carlitos e avanzano anche soldi. Per il centrocampo io vorrei ad ogni costo Verratti ma purtroppo è quasi impossibile arrivare a lui ergo mi accontenterei di un nainggolan per dire...


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2013)

El Shaarawy non si muove ragazzi dai, se poi arriva un pazzo con un'offerta folle è un altro conto, ma non succederà, perchè ancora non vale un'offerta pazza.


----------



## iceman. (10 Giugno 2013)

40 milioni per un ragazzo di 20/21 anni e' da pazzi o meglio bisogna pensarci perche' o restiamo cosi' oppure arriva tevez con la speranza di fare qualcosina a centrocampo/difesa


----------



## The Ripper (11 Giugno 2013)

el Shaarawy è da tenere... ma 40mln sono tantissimi ragazzi... tantissimi...
Se il Milan non ha problemi economici allora lo terrei, perché se vendi El Sha lo devi sostituire... e i soldi che rimarrebbero sarebbero davvero pochi per prendere, ad esempio, un centrocampista che faccia la differenza.

Da tenere a tutti i costi. Bisogna costruire la squadra attorno a lui e Balotelli. 
Non possiamo cambiare attaccanti ogni santo anno! I due stanno trovando affiatamento, sono amici anche fuori dal campo. Nel calcio VERO queste cose contano.
Non ho dubbi a dire che El Shaarawy deve restare al Milan.
Ci sono molte altre operazioni che possiamo fare per tirar su qualche soldino.


p.s resta il fatto che se il Milan non riesce a vincere almeno una Champions, cederemo almeno un anno sì e uno no uno dei nostri campioni. Non va bene per nulla.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Io resto dell'idea che El Shaarawy è un tantino sopravvalutato.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Giugno 2013)

quaranta milioni non sono tantissimi.
non nel mercato odierno, almeno.


----------



## runner (11 Giugno 2013)

si dai così facciamo lo stesso teatrino come per Allegri....

gli striscioni, i pianti, gli psicodrammi e le finte trattative


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

Va via di sicuro vergogna società


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io resto dell'idea che El Shaarawy è un tantino sopravvalutato.



Può anche essere ma a 20 anni è impossibile da stabilire. Attuali grandi campioni quali Ibra, Cristiano Ronaldo per dirne due a vent'anni erano ritenuti mezzi giocatori.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Può anche essere ma a 20 anni è impossibile da stabilire. Attuali grandi campioni quali Ibra, Cristiano Ronaldo per dirne due a vent'anni erano ritenuti mezzi giocatori.



Magari hai ragione tu. Però attualmente non ha il carattere e la testa del campione; lo stesso Niang a 17 anni ha più personalità.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Magari hai ragione tu. Però attualmente non ha il carattere e la testa del campione; lo stesso Niang a 17 anni ha più personalità.



No piano, io non ho detto che ti sbagli a dire che è sopravvalutato  io dico che non si può a 20 anni dire ne l'una ne l'altra cosa con certezza, perchè per un calciatore 20 anni sono niente. 

Secondo me la personalità ad El Shaarawy non manca, come non gli manca la testa sulle spalle del campione. 

Ha vissuto dei mesi difficili, perchè si è fatto inghiottire nella malattia del gol, che colpisce ogni attaccante, anche quelli molto più maturi ed esperti di lui. 

Sono certo che questi sei mesi "difficili" gli serviranno sicuramente da bagaglio personale, in futuro saprà gestirsi meglio fisicamente e mentalmente.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2013)

secondo me invece è proprio il suo carattere e la sua testa che lo faranno diventare un campione.Ci ha trascinati per la prima parte del campionato come un veterano!!40 Milioni ora sarebbero effettivamente troppi per solo un anno a grandi livelli però mi auguro che nel prossimo futuro siano decisamente troppo pochi...se cavani vale 70 senza un pallone d oro (come kaka) anche il faraone può arrivare a tanto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Giugno 2013)

Giusto. Puntiamo su Niang,Mr "Liscio a porta vuota",poi vedrai che upgrade.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Giusto. Puntiamo su Niang,Mr "Liscio a porta vuota",poi vedrai che upgrade.




o ha una sfortuna immonda o la porta la vede proprio poco...sto anno 1 gol se non sbaglio..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Giugno 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> o ha una sfortuna immonda o la porta la vede proprio poco...sto anno 1 gol se non sbaglio..



Un gol contro la fortissima Reggina e poi una marea di errori sottoporta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Giugno 2013)

L'errore di El Shaarawy è stato essere troppo forte fino a Febbraio. Ha abituato troppo bene.

E' forte, molto forte, ma anche giovane. Purtroppo non siamo a PES dove se un giovane gioca può solo migliorare. Serve tanta pazienza


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *L'errore di El Shaarawy è stato essere troppo forte fino a Febbraio. Ha abituato troppo bene.*
> 
> E' forte, molto forte, ma anche giovane. Purtroppo non siamo a PES dove se un giovane gioca può solo migliorare. Serve tanta pazienza



Esatto.Molti avevano previsto la pioggia di critiche una volta abbassatosi il livello delle sue prestazioni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> I due stanno trovando affiatamento, sono amici anche fuori dal campo. Nel calcio VERO queste cose contano



è un pensiero che continuo a fare anche io, come reagirebbe Mario ?


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2013)

*Il procuratore di El Shaarawy*:"Sul mio assistito ha detto tutto Galliani. Non c'è altro da aggiungere, è stato chiaro. Ed è abbastanza chiara anche la situazione. *Noi ci rimettiamo a quello che decide la società*".


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il procuratore di El Shaarawy*:"Sul mio assistito ha detto tutto Galliani. Non c'è altro da aggiungere, è stato chiaro. Ed è abbastanza chiara anche la situazione. *Noi ci rimettiamo a quello che decide la società*".



Praticamente ha fatto capire che se la società decide di cederlo, si adeguano.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Giugno 2013)

Mi sembra abbastanza chiaro che ceduto in caso di offerta del City. Già quando Galliani dice che un giocatore non partirà, non è detto che sia vero, figuriamoci quando resta sul vago e si limita a dire di non aver ricevuto offerte....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2013)

sceicchi non toccate il Faraone...


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

Galliani su El Shaarawy:"*El Shaarawy* è il giocatore più richiesto, ha tante richieste.* Non ho mai detto che è incedibile*, nel mercato tutto può succedere. "


----------



## Re Ricardo (11 Giugno 2013)

Galliani sibillino: "Il giocatore che ha più richieste è El Shaarawy, *non ho detto che è incedibile *perchè in questo mercato *tutto può accadere*"


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Galliani sibillino: "Il giocatore che ha più richieste è El Shaarawy, *non ho detto che è incedibile *perchè in questo mercato *tutto può accadere*"



Lo ha messo praticamente in vendita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2013)

Si comincia...


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2013)

è andato


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

Sti schifosi l'hanno già venduto che pena non ho parole, andate in quel posto voi e il vostro progetto giovani!!!!


----------



## Patokarioka (11 Giugno 2013)

Spero vivamente di non assistere ad uno scempio simile.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Galliani sibillino: "Il giocatore che ha più richieste è El Shaarawy, *non ho detto che è incedibile *perchè in questo mercato *tutto può accadere*"



Vabbè, lo scambio con Tevez è già fatto.


----------



## Brain84 (11 Giugno 2013)

Dipende sempre chi arriva, per 25mln + Tevez e un centrocampista di livello, il pensiero lo fai..poi io ancora mi ricordo il video di Buffa sul faraone..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Scusate ma per 25 milioni piu Tevez, che dovrebbe fare? Rifiutare?


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2013)

Anche per quest'anno pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## smallball (11 Giugno 2013)

direi che in pratica e' gia' quasi venduto


----------



## folletto (11 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Galliani su El Shaarawy:"*El Shaarawy* è il giocatore più richiesto, ha tante richieste.* Non ho mai detto che è incedibile*, nel mercato tutto può succedere. "



Ok, ci può anche stare ma stavolta se non reinvestono tutto o quasi, dopo le balle sul progetto etc etc, voglio vedere una folla armata di bastoni in via Turati


----------



## jaws (11 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Sti schifosi l'hanno già venduto che pena non ho parole, andate in quel posto voi e il vostro proggetto giovani!!!!



calma però


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Galliani su El Shaarawy:"*El Shaarawy* è il giocatore più richiesto, ha tante richieste.* Non ho mai detto che è incedibile*, nel mercato tutto può succedere. "



.


----------



## MisterBet (11 Giugno 2013)

Un anno ce lo siamo goduto, che vergogna...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2013)

Ricordo che disse la stessa identica frase l'anno scorso al raduno, su Thiago ed Ibra.

Comunque Laudisa sul Milan è un cecchino...


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> calma però



calma cosa? io mi sono stancata, ogni santa estate ne parte sempre uno, il prossimo anno sarà l'estate di Balotelli-De sciglio, in attacco eravamo praticamente apposto ora mi vende il faraone per prendermi un 29 (che io stimo e tutto quanto) ma non lo darei mai in cambio per EL, cavolo ha 20 anni!!! ha un grande futuro davanti e noi cosa facciamo? lo vendiamo, nooo ma tranquilli il bilacio e ok e non sacrifichiamo piu nessuno ma baaasta


----------



## Re Ricardo (11 Giugno 2013)

Già prevedibile la 'battuta' di Galliani: "non si poteva rinunciare ad un'offerta faraonica"...


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Galliani sibillino: "Il giocatore che ha più richieste è El Shaarawy, *non ho detto che è incedibile *perchè in questo mercato *tutto può accadere*"



Grazie di tutto El, grazie per aver tirato la baracca con i cessi attorno. Auguri al City, tiferò per te in Premier.


----------



## jaws (11 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;206503 ha scritto:


> calma cosa? io mi sono stancata, ogni santa estate ne parte sempre uno, il prossimo anno sarà l'estate di Balotelli-De sciglio, in attacco eravamo praticamente apposto ora mi vende il faraone per prendermi un 29 (che io stimo e tutto quanto) ma non lo darei mai in cambio per EL, cavolo ha 20 anni!!! ha un grande futuro davanti e noi cosa facciamo? lo vendiamo, nooo ma tranquilli il bilacio e ok e non sacrifichiamo piu nessuno ma baaasta



Calma con le parole intendevo, si può criticare in tanti modi


----------



## Ale (11 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento 11 Giugno
> 
> Galliani mette praticamente in vendita El Shaarawy:"E' il giocatore più richiesto. Non ho mai detto che è incedibile".
> 
> ...



neanche cristiano ronaldo è incedibile, figuriamoci el sharawy. Quest'anno almeno sono stati chiari: nessuno è incedibile. Niente teatrini almeno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

mi Viene quasi da piangere non ci credo


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2013)

Come già detto, secondo me non credono al fatto che possa esplodere definitivamente. E sinceramente qualche dubbio ce l'ho pure io.


----------



## folletto (11 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;206520 ha scritto:


> mi Viene quasi da piangere non ci credo



Dovrai abituarti. Io dopo la legnata di Thiago dell'estate scorsa sono "pronto a tutto"


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già detto, secondo me non credono al fatto che possa esplodere definitivamente. E sinceramente qualche dubbio ce l'ho pure io.



È difficile da dire,Cristiano Ronaldo alla sua età sembrava un bamboccione buono solo a fare doppi passi.
E non si può dimenticare il fatto che siamo in Champions grazie a lui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dovrai abituarti. Io dopo la legnata di Thiago dell'estate scorsa sono "pronto a tutto"



io lo scorso anno non ho pianto e niente perchè sapevo che eravamo in profondo rosso, io aver letto la gazza sabato mi hanno lasciato senza parole perchè avrei scommetto tutto che non andava via, e ora va via di sicuro





Admin ha scritto:


> Come già detto, secondo me non credono al fatto che possa esplodere definitivamente. E sinceramente qualche dubbio ce l'ho pure io.


 ha solo 20 anni, come aveva detto Preziosi per prenderlo da loro l'abbiamo pagato 25 milioni, cosa facciamo lo rivendiamo a 25? mi sembra una pazzia, al Milan alla fine gli accordi si fanno tra società, la volontà del giocatore al Milan non conta niente wow


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Ma la sua cessione non è dovuto al bilancio, che è praticamente in pareggio, ma perchè non credono tanto in lui e valutano in modo entusiasta l'offerta pervenuta in via Turati. Tutto qui.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Petrecte (11 Giugno 2013)

Tutto come previsto.......gia' dopo i primi rumors non mi facevo illusioni,oramai l'antennaro e' troppo prevedibile.
Poi tra uno o due anni vendera' uno tra Balo e De Sciglio e si giustifichera' tirando fuori il pesante ingaggio di Tevez.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Io concordo con Mario ( Admin) e con Galliani; El Sharaawy è un giocatore sopravvalutato che non riuscirà mai ad esplodere. Bene venderlo ora, ci prendiamo un mostro come Tevez ( mostro non solo di bravura ) e i 25 milioni li investiamo a centrocampo. E' un affare, fidatevi.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io concordo con Mario ( Admin) e con Galliani; El Sharaawy è un giocatore sopravvalutato che non riuscirà mai ad esplodere. Bene venderlo ora, ci prendiamo un mostro come Tevez ( mostro non solo di bravura ) e i 25 milioni li investiamo a centrocampo. E' un affare, fidatevi.



Ma sopravvalutato in cosa esattamente?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io concordo con Mario ( Admin) e con Galliani; El Sharaawy è un giocatore sopravvalutato che non riuscirà mai ad esplodere. Bene venderlo ora, ci prendiamo un mostro come Tevez ( mostro non solo di bravura ) e i 25 milioni li investiamo a centrocampo. E' un affare, fidatevi.


Non so se non esploderà mai, storco un po' il naso però in generale non mi lamento. Ci ritroviamo Tevez, più funzionale del faraone per il nuovo modulo, e 25 milioni da investire in un Pastore o in un Eriksen.
Infondo è probabile che non esploda mai, se non per demeriti suo, sicuramente per demeriti del City che è una delle piazze meno ideali in tal senso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2013)

Ma se Elsha avesse fatto la stagione "al contrario",che commenti si leggerebbero?


----------



## Petrecte (11 Giugno 2013)

I 25 milioni....... Serviranno 'X pagargli L' ingaggio.... o cosi ci racconteranno.....come sempre qualche P0 a fine mercato e tutti contenti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sopravvalutato in cosa esattamente?



In tutto. Non lo reputo il campione che vogliono far credere; è un buon giocatore per me, nulla più.


----------



## MisterBet (11 Giugno 2013)

Si ma anche non esplodesse e restasse questo, 15 gol puliti senza rigori a stagione per dieci anni...in effetti poco...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Si ma anche non esplodesse e restasse questo, 15 gol puliti senza rigori a stagione per dieci anni...in effetti poco...



Restasse questo quale? Io ho visto due El Shaarawy quest'anno, uno campione e uno bidone.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Giugno 2013)

A quella cifra é da cedere. Certo, l'errore sta nel prendere Tevez.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Giugno 2013)

Tevez più quei 25 milioni che andranno a bilancio (ci vuole poco a modificare il bilancio con una magagna). Apposto così.


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io concordo con Mario ( Admin) e con Galliani; El Sharaawy è un giocatore sopravvalutato che non riuscirà mai ad esplodere. Bene venderlo ora, ci prendiamo un mostro come Tevez ( mostro non solo di bravura ) e i 25 milioni li investiamo a centrocampo. E' un affare, fidatevi.



Aspetta, aspetta. Io non ho scritto che è sopravvalutato. Mi sono limitato a dire che non so se e quanto possa davvero esplodere. E' tutto un se. Però non dimentichiamoci che anche Pato doveva spaccare il mondo e vincere il pallone d'oro. Invece si è rivelato un bidone. Se lo vendono, secondo me non ci credono. E tendo a fidarmi.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Si ma anche non esplodesse e restasse questo, 15 gol puliti senza rigori a stagione per dieci anni...in effetti poco...



Se vi accontentate di un rendimento simile....


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Giugno 2013)

Sinceramente, secondo me, El Shaarawy è un potenziale campione, ma, come tutti i 21enni, deve imparare molte cose. L'unica cosa che mi fa avere qualche dubbio è il fatto che non azzecca quasi mai un passaggio, spesso sbaglia anche quelli facili, ci avete fatto caso? è l'unico dubbio che ho, a lungo termine, su di lui, (i movimenti, la posizione in campo, qualche trucchetto sono più facili da imparare) se nella carriera migliora in quello secondo me diventa davvero un Campione, e spero lo faccia con noi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tevez più quei 25 milioni che andranno a bilancio (ci vuole poco a modificare il bilancio con una magagna). Apposto così.



A bilancio potranno anche andare (il bilancio, come dici tu, si modifica), ma tutto ciò che hanno detto, progetto giovani, bilancio in pari STRUTTURALMENTE, cioè al netto delle cessioni, avrà un peso enorme sull'affetto dei tifosi e sugli sponsor secondo me, attenzione!


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Il bilancio è già stato chiuso e approvato, non diciamo corbellerie e cose inesatte, non si può modificare nulla di nulla.


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il bilancio è già stato chiuso e approvato, non diciamo corbellerie e cose inesatte, non si può modificare nulla di nulla.



Credo che si parli della previsione di bilancio del prossimo anno. Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic li hanno venduti l'estate scorsa perchè sapevano del "buco" che altrimenti ci sarebbe stato nell'esercizio 2012, il bilancio 2011 l'aveva già ripianato Berlusconi.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Credo che si parli della previsione di bilancio del prossimo anno. Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic li hanno venduti l'estate scorsa perchè sapevano del "buco" che altrimenti ci sarebbe stato nell'esercizio 2012, il bilancio 2011 l'aveva già ripianato Berlusconi.



No, credo si riferisse al bilancio di quest'anno.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Giugno 2013)

A dire il vero siamo già a -6.7,ergo i "25 milioni per il calciomercatoh!1" in realtà sarebbero 19. Poi c'è da pagare Poli e Zapata,quindi dell'uber tesoretto della cessione di El Shaarawy ne vanno tolti altri 10. Ergo 9 milioni per il calciomercato.
Poi Galliani può sempre dire: "Eh,se non ci qualifichiamo per i Preliminari avremo un danno di 40 milioni",e possiamo ritrovarci col calciomercato bloccato fino al 26 Agosto. Ah già,poi può sempre rinfacciarci l'acquisto di Balotelli,e quindi togliere da quel bel gruzzoletto di 9 milioni la prima tranche da 5.

Ecco. Tevez,Poli e Zapata. Questo è il calciomercato brillante che ci attende.

E non mi parlare di "Cessioni di Boateng e Robinho",per carità,se svendiamo El Shaarawy non oso immaginare quanto ricaveremo da quei due. Forse 10 milioni,ad essere fortunati.


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> A dire il vero siamo già a -6.7,ergo i "25 milioni per il calciomercatoh!1" in realtà sarebbero 19. Poi c'è da pagare Poli e Zapata,quindi dell'uber tesoretto della cessione di El Shaarawy ne vanno tolti altri 10. Ergo 9 milioni per il calciomercato.
> Poi Galliani può sempre dire: "Eh,se non ci qualifichiamo per i Preliminari avremo un danno di 40 milioni",e possiamo ritrovarci col calciomercato bloccato fino al 26 Agosto.
> 
> Ecco. Tevez,Poli e Zapata. Questo è il calciomercato brillante che ci attende.



Allora, se intendi quello, il bilancio 2012 è già stato approvato, quindi non ci si può tornare sopra.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Giugno 2013)

mi chiedo a che pro chiedere a gran voce e in maniera pervicace la linea verde quando non si ha la pazienza di attendere la maturazione di un giovane.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> A dire il vero siamo già a -6.7,ergo i "25 milioni per il calciomercatoh!1" in realtà sarebbero 19. Poi c'è da pagare Poli e Zapata,quindi dell'uber tesoretto della cessione di El Shaarawy ne vanno tolti altri 10. Ergo 9 milioni per il calciomercato.
> Poi Galliani può sempre dire: "Eh,se non ci qualifichiamo per i Preliminari avremo un danno di 40 milioni",e possiamo ritrovarci col calciomercato bloccato fino al 26 Agosto. Ah già,poi può sempre rinfacciarci l'acquisto di Balotelli,e quindi togliere da quel bel gruzzoletto di 9 milioni la prima tranche da 5.
> 
> Ecco. Tevez,Poli e Zapata. Questo è il calciomercato brillante che ci attende.
> ...



Non mi sembra si stia svendendo El Shaarawy; Tevez + 20 / 25 Milioni= 35/ 40 Milioni; visto che Tevez ne vale sui 10-15.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Allora, se intendi quello, il bilancio 2012 è già stato approvato, quindi non ci si può tornare sopra.



Ma santo cielo,è 10 anni che fanno le maialate,che con della finanza creativa dicono che siamo in rosso di millemila milioni. 
Qui tutti si fanno i film pensando a Tevez+T.Alcantara+Verratti+Fabregas+Bale+C.Ronaldo,ma Galliani può benissimo dire che abbiamo tutto il calciomercato bloccato fino al ritorno dei preliminari.


ps: Comunque il fortissimo Tevez ha fatto 11 gol in Premier League,giocando come seconda punta. Vai a capire com'è che se El Shaarawy ne fa 16 è una pippa che se tutto va bene,un giorno farà la panchina nella Reggina. Tevez invece è il supercampione che ti fa vincere il triplete da solo.


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma santo cielo,è 10 anni che fanno le maialate,che con della finanza creativa dicono che siamo in rosso di millemila milioni.
> Qui tutti si fanno i film pensando a Tevez+T.Alcantara+Verratti+Fabregas+Bale+C.Ronaldo,ma Galliani può benissimo dire che abbiamo tutto il calciomercato bloccato fino al ritorno dei preliminari.
> 
> 
> ps: Comunque il fortissimo Tevez ha fatto 11 gol in Premier League,giocando come seconda punta. Vai a capire com'è che se El Shaarawy ne fa 16 è una pippa che se tutto va bene,un giorno farà la panchina nella Reggina. Tevez invece è il supercampione che ti fa vincere il triplete da solo.



Allora, anzitutto il bilancio in rosso di millemila milioni, purtroppo, era cosa vera (così come lo è per l'Inter e per la stessa Juve, che ha portato a bilancio -90 e -45 mln negli ultimi due anni). Non siamo il Bayern, avevamo poche entrate (ora stiamo aumentando di molto), quindi è chiaro che perdevamo molti soldi, fra l'altro, con stipendi assurdi.

Detto questo linea verde deve essere, El Shaarawy deve restare con noi e crescere col Milan. A prescindre dal fatto che Tevez sia veramente forte.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra si stia svendendo El Shaarawy; Tevez + 20 / 25 Milioni= 35/ 40 Milioni; visto che Tevez ne vale sui 10-15.



Ma Tevez non vale 15 milioni suvvia,ha 29 anni e prende un ingaggio faraonico. Ne vale una decina. 

20 milioni più Tevez sono un regalo. 25 milioni più Tevez pure,prendi un giocatore che se tutto va bene farà tre anni ad alti livelli (ammesso che abbia giocato ad alti livelli quest'anno) e ti restano degli spiccioli con cui puoi giusto riscattare Zapata e prendere.



> Detto questo linea verde deve essere, El Shaarawy deve restare con noi e crescere col Milan.



Assolutamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma Tevez non vale 15 milioni suvvia,ha 29 anni e prende un ingaggio faraonico. Ne vale una decina.
> 
> 20 milioni più Tevez sono un regalo. 25 milioni più Tevez pure,prendi un giocatore che se tutto va bene farà tre anni ad alti livelli (ammesso che abbia giocato ad alti livelli quest'anno) e ti restano degli spiccioli con cui puoi giusto riscattare Zapata e prendere.
> 
> ...



Oltretutto contratto in scadenza l'anno prosismo.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> A dire il vero siamo già a -6.7,ergo i "25 milioni per il calciomercatoh!1" in realtà sarebbero 19. Poi c'è da pagare Poli e Zapata,quindi dell'uber tesoretto della cessione di El Shaarawy ne vanno tolti altri 10. Ergo 9 milioni per il calciomercato.
> Poi Galliani può sempre dire: "Eh,se non ci qualifichiamo per i Preliminari avremo un danno di 40 milioni",e possiamo ritrovarci col calciomercato bloccato fino al 26 Agosto. Ah già,poi può sempre rinfacciarci l'acquisto di Balotelli,e quindi togliere da quel bel gruzzoletto di 9 milioni la prima tranche da 5.
> 
> Ecco. Tevez,Poli e Zapata. Questo è il calciomercato brillante che ci attende.
> ...



Corp, lo ripeto per l'ultima volta, il bilancio 2012 è già stato chiuso e approvato, ripianando la piccola perdita. Stop, non c'è altro su cui discutere.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Giugno 2013)

dichiarazioni di Galliani ovvie.
Al Milan tutti sono cedibili.
Non ve ne eravate accorti??

Come vi ho detto, il Milan deve vincere la Champions per far sì che i suoi Campioni possano restare.
Praticamente dovremmo vincerne 3 di fila per stare sicuri 6 o 7 anni (quando el Shaarawy avrà 27 anni praticamente).

Siamo un club finito che campa alla giornata. Strano che nessuno l'abbia capito.
40mln per El Shaarawy? E' normale che Fester e Berlusca accettano! Non aspettiamo altro che fare plusvalenze.
Come l'Udinese... solo che possiamo permetterci qualche acquisto migliore e riusciamo ad arrivare tra le prime posizioni... altrimenti saremmo squadra da metà classifica.

Realtà ridicola quella rossonera... In Italia siamo gli unici tra i top team. Addirittura il Napoli è riuscito a trattenere Cavani più del dovuto.... e addirittura il Napoli ci stava per soffiare El Shaarawy.


----------



## MisterBet (11 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se vi accontentate di un rendimento simile....



Punti di vista, secondo me è un bell'accontentarsi...

Ma a prescindere da questo discorso, è tutto il contesto che a me personalmente infastidisce...non possiamo tenere i campioni nel pieno della carriera o al loro apice, ok non è da Milan berlusconiano però ok...ma non posso accettare il fatto che non possiamo tenere neanche i ventenni dopo una stagione di alto livello, una non tre o quattro...che futuro può esserci così? L'anno prossimo Balotelli, tra due De Sciglio...almeno dalla tremenda, sportivamente parlando, scorsa estate si poteva guardare al futuro con la speranza di poter vedere un Milan giovane, con due/tre talenti da veder crescere ed affermarsi e magari riuscire a tornare competitivi (in Italia)...ora invece che resterebbe?

Non ci credo che reinvestiranno il ricavato, non ci credo per nulla...e anche lo facessero il millantato progetto, la millantata nuova mission (per usare un termine tanto caro a qualcuno...) non esisterebbe più...

Insomma io dubbi su El Shaarawy francamente non ne ho, posso capire che qualcuno possa averli...legittimo...ma a prescindere la logica, o meglio la non logica, che starebbe dietro a questa cessione per me non è accettabile...


----------



## peppe75 (11 Giugno 2013)

ragazzi ve lo confesso...non ci capisco più niente....nel frattempo aspettiamo!!


----------



## Graxx (11 Giugno 2013)

dopo le parole di oggi secondo me va via...25 milioni + tevez poi magari cedi boa e robinho se e sottolineo il se reinvestiti puoi fare un grandissimo mercato...vedremo...


----------



## 2515 (11 Giugno 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> dopo le parole di oggi secondo me va via...25 milioni + tevez poi magari cedi boa e robinho se e sottolineo il se reinvestiti puoi fare un grandissimo mercato...vedremo...



25 milioni ti vanno via solo di stipendio a Tevez, è praticamente uno scambio alla pari, l'imbecilllità di questa trattativa sarebbe colossale!


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

Spero che entro sto mese si chiuda tutto, mi sembra di rivivere l'estate con kakà, mi viene da piangere boh, non ci posso credere, mi sono affezzionata a lui piu di Thiago silva di Ambrosini ecc


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Giugno 2013)

Non ha detto niente di nuovo. Per 60M ad esempio è da vendere, senza se e senza ma.

Si vedrà. Secondo me è per far usciro allo scoperto gli interessati e capire quanto possano versare.

A mio avviso, comunque, resterà


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

Niente per cui allarmarsi, per me rimane. A meno che appunto non arrivi un'offerta ridicola, che non credo ad oggi possa arrivare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

Beh certo, per 60 milioni lo venderei pure io ma anche per 40, ma quello che mi fa arrabbiare e che lo venderanno per "soli" 25 milioni.





Jino ha scritto:


> Niente per cui allarmarsi, per me rimane. A meno che appunto non arrivi un'offerta ridicola, che non credo ad oggi possa arrivare.



beh basta che portano 25 milioni ed e bello che impacchettato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2013)

se arrivano delle grandi offerte lo vendono (dai 40 in su credo), sennò rimane


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;206732 ha scritto:


> beh basta che portano 25 milioni ed e bello che impacchettato.



Si parla di 25 + Tevez.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;206732 ha scritto:


> Beh certo, per 60 milioni lo venderei pure io ma anche per 40, ma quello che mi fa arrabbiare e che lo venderanno per "soli" 25 milioni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non esageriamo però, dai...


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (11 Giugno 2013)

40 mln più tevez si potrebbe anche fare


----------



## iceman. (11 Giugno 2013)

Vorrei rimanesse ma se e' in bilico ora a 21 anni, lo sara' anche fra 3,4 anni quando sara' piu' maturo. 
Alla fine lo cederanno, e questo mi fa girare altamente le palle. 
Scommetto che anche qui c'e' lo zampino di allegri che non lo vede nel suo 4-3-1-2.


----------



## Principe (11 Giugno 2013)

Vendere el sha e' una follia, al meno che al suo posto non arrivasse isco o suarez o reus non di certo tevez stiamo diventando ridicoli


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Giugno 2013)

Lo terrei a qualsiasi cifra. Ma evidentemente non funziona così.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> 40 mln più tevez si potrebbe anche fare



Vabbè, aggiungiamoci anche Aguero, Silva e Tourè e siamo a cavallo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> Vendere el sha e' una follia, al meno che al suo posto non arrivasse isco o suarez o reus non di certo tevez stiamo diventando ridicoli



Isco no, per gli ultimi 2 sarebbe da fare, ma ahinoi non sono raggiungibili, quantomeno per il Milan.


----------



## iceman. (11 Giugno 2013)

Comunque se lo vendono e' evidente che anche ad allegri appoggia il gallo


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

La verità è che il Gallo vuole "rimediare" alla storia di Tevez, cosi si fa imbambolare e gli da El Shaarawy ormai e scritto da giorni, io non so se El sarà quello della prima parte di stagione o quello della seconda, ma io ho paura che esploderà,mi fa rabbia vedere che la sua volontà conta meno di 0.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo però, dai...


Anche perché vicino a quei 25 milioni ti danno Tevez, mica Santa Cruz.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, aggiungiamoci anche Aguero, Silva e Tourè e siamo a cavallo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Beh Isco è fortissimo eh...


----------



## iceman. (11 Giugno 2013)

*Intervenuto telefonicamente a sportitalia, l'agente di Stephan El Sharaawy, Roberto La Florio "Stephan e' milanista e si trova bene al Milan. Per il momento sono solo notizie giornalistiche, per quanto ne so, la volonta' del Milan e' di trattenere il ragazzo. Galliani non mi ha telefonato.*


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

E' un periodo di vacche magre. Almeno finchè non comincia la confederation, i giornali hanno bisogno di scrivere qualcosa di forte/interessante per vendere i giornali. Cosa di meglio di El Shaarawy venduto!?


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2013)

elsha deve restare..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Giugno 2013)

se lo vendono credo che con il calcio ho chiuso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

*Galliani: " Il Napoli di nuovo su El Shaarawy? Chiedete a De Laurentis"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

Galliani su El Shaarawy :""*Stephan *è un nostro giocatore, ha 20 anni e crediamo di essere stati bravi a prenderlo dopo la stagione del Padova e *ricordo a tutti che dal 1 luglio 2013 partirà per lui un compenso più alto e quindi, il suo contratto, sarà ancor più importante*".




beh ci credo che sarà più importante, lo vendete al city che gli darà 5 milioni all' anno.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Sportmediaset, c'è anche il *Napoli su El Shaarawy*. De Laurentiis, lo scorso Gennaio, offrì *30 milioni* di euro per il Faraone. Ora è pronto a rifarsi sotto. Al Milan, potrebbe essere girata parte dei soldi incassati dalla cessione di Cavani.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, c'è anche il *Napoli su El Shaarawy*. De Laurentiis, lo scorso Gennaio, offrì *30 milioni* di euro per il Faraone. Ora è pronto a rifarsi sotto. Al Milan, potrebbe essere girata parte dei soldi incassati dalla cessione di Cavani.



Quella del Napoli è una bufala, non cederanno mai il Faraone in Italia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

Già sono arrabbiata per la cessione se lo vendono al Napoli e la fine.


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2013)

Se lo vendessero al Napoli sarebbe di fatto il passaggio di consegne, a scapito nostro diventerebbe il Napoli una big d'Italia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, c'è anche il *Napoli su El Shaarawy*. De Laurentiis, lo scorso Gennaio, offrì *30 milioni* di euro per il Faraone. Ora è pronto a rifarsi sotto. Al Milan, potrebbe essere girata parte dei soldi incassati dalla cessione di Cavani.


È una palla quella di El Sha al Napoli, mi gioco le mie di palle.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se lo vendessero al Napoli sarebbe di fatto il passaggio di consegne, a scapito nostro diventerebbe il Napoli una big d'Italia.



Il Napoli è già una big ormai; poi se non lo fosse non è di certo El Shaarawy che fa diventare big una squadra,dai.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È una palla quella di El Sha al Napoli, mi gioco le mie di palle.



Preparati a cambiare il tuo nome in " Splendido Eunuco"


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli è già una big ormai; poi se non lo fosse non è di certo El Shaarawy che fa diventare big una squadra,dai.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Non parlo di valore del giocatore. Parlo di situazione punto e stop. Quando mai il MILAN ha venduto uno dei pezzi da 90 al NAPOLI?! Quando!? Semmai è viceversa! Se accade una cosa del genere significa che la grande non siamo più noi ma sono loro!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non parlo di valore del giocatore. Parlo di situazione punto e stop. Quando mai il MILAN ha venduto uno dei pezzi da 90 al NAPOLI?! Quando!? Semmai è viceversa! Se accade una cosa del genere significa che la grande non siamo più noi ma sono loro!



Il fatto è che i soldi della sua cessione sicuro saranno reinvestiti tutti sul mercato; non ci sono bilanci da sistemare! Perciò possiamo migliorare la nostra rosa e ridiventare una vera big.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Preparati a cambiare il tuo nome in " Splendido Eunuco"


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2013)

Se lo vendiamo al Napoli smetto di seguire il calcio italiano.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

per me resta


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Giugno 2013)

La frecciata di Galliani a De Laurentiis era palesemente una presa in giro. E' ovvio che il Milan non venderà un pezzo pregiato al Napoli, e soprattutto che il Napoli non ha i soldi per acquistarlo. Mi dessero i 63M di Cavani però, lo porterei io stesso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La frecciata di Galliani a De Laurentiis era palesemente una presa in giro. E' ovvio che il Milan non venderà un pezzo pregiato al Napoli, e soprattutto che il Napoli non ha i soldi per acquistarlo. Mi dessero i 63M di Cavani però, lo porterei io stesso


El Sharaawy più venti milioni per Cavani. BOOOOOM


----------



## Livestrong (12 Giugno 2013)

Purtroppo temo rimarrà. "ll presidente ha fatto lo sforzo economico per tenere el shaarawi e prendere tevez".

Poi l'anno prossimo ci toccherà vendere Balotelli, l'unico con mercato a livello europeo


----------



## MisterBet (12 Giugno 2013)

Sei ottimista, nel caso io mi immagino più qualcosa tipo..."Il presidente ha fatto lo sforzo economico per tenere el shaarawi e non essendo uscito nessuno, non compriamo nessuno"...


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Purtroppo temo rimarrà. "ll presidente ha fatto lo sforzo economico per tenere el shaarawi e prendere tevez".
> 
> Poi l'anno prossimo ci toccherà vendere Balotelli, l'unico con mercato a livello europeo



beh, se la scelta è tra tenere el shaarawy e vendere balotelli, o vendere balotelli per tenersi el shaarawy, sicuramente scelgo di vendere El Shaarawy.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Giugno 2013)

Appunto, é quello il nocciolo della questione. Se disgraziatamente rimanessimo fuori dalla cl l'anno prossimo, oppure se prendessimo Tevez, qualcuno dovrà partire per forza l'anno prossimo.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Giugno 2013)

L'anno prossimo non esiste che restiamo fuori dalla Champions, già con questa rosa dovremmo essere al sicuro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo non esiste che restiamo fuori dalla Champions, già con questa rosa dovremmo essere al sicuro


mah...l'inter senza coppe,la lazio che sembra si rinforzi seriamente,la fiorentina idem(già l'acquisto di gòmez fa capire tutto) la roma che è sepre una mina vagante e il napoli che ad oggi è comunque la squadra che viene dopo la juve,se non ci rinforziamo siamo nella stessa situazione della stagione appena passata


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Giugno 2013)

concordo sarà dura il prossimo anno.Comunque dubito fortemente che il city abbia proposto al milan 40 milioni...con quei soldi acquisti già un bel campione affermato no una promessa.Io la vedo come una "quando volete per tevez?"se ci date il faraone siamo apposto cosi...


----------



## iceman. (12 Giugno 2013)

Si , ma Balotelli andra' via a prescindere, figuratevi se resta in una squadra che non vincera' nulla nel prossimo lustro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

Ormai è cosi, quest'anno El il prossimo anno sarà Balotelli ormai il nostro mercato è questo


----------



## Elshafenomeno (12 Giugno 2013)

se lo cedono ho chiuso con loro


----------



## jaws (12 Giugno 2013)

Dai che magari è la volta buona


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> se lo cedono ho chiuso con loro



Ma allora dite che siete tifosi di El Shaarawy, non del Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Sky non è da escludere l'offerta del Napoli*.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

*Sky Sport: Nei prossimi giorni il Napoli presenterà un'offerta per El Shaarawy*


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2013)

Va beh, se lo vendono al Napoli......... Ho capito venderlo ma non in Italia dai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

Ma non dice che la farà ma che c'è la possibilità il che è diverso. Secondo me comunque e solo un fatto mediatico (esce il Napoli solo perchè ieri sera Galliani ha risposto a una domanda), noi chiediamo 35/40 milioni non credo proprio che il Napoli spenda quella cifra per un giocatore che ha fatto bene 3/4 mesi, quelle cifre le possono sborsare solo city, psg ecc,


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2013)

Comunque dai al Napoli no. 

Già leggo delle cose che fanno rabbrividire da parte dei tifosi del Napoli... del tipo 20 milioni più Inler o 23-24 milioni più Dzemaili. 

Per principio al Napoli non venderei manco il magazziniere. Anzi uno lo venderei: Nocerino.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Nei prossimi giorni il Napoli presenterà un'offerta per El Shaarawy*



Scambio con Cavani


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Giugno 2013)

Ha assolutamente ragione chi dice che, se lo vendiamo al Napoli, facciamo il passaggio di consegne del titolo di "big" Italiana.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2013)

Alla cessione al Napoli non ci credo nemmeno con il pessimismo più nero di questo mondo.


----------



## Albijol (12 Giugno 2013)

No ok venderlo va bene ma se va al Nabbule smetto di seguire il Milan (quindi il calcio) fino a quando non vanno via Silvio e Fester. O muoiono.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Alla cessione al Napoli non ci credo nemmeno con il pessimismo più nero di questo mondo.



manco io ci credo.


----------



## Doctore (12 Giugno 2013)

scambio con cavani ed elsha e' tutto del nabule :=)


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque dai al Napoli no.
> 
> Già leggo delle cose che fanno rabbrividire da parte dei tifosi del Napoli... del tipo 20 milioni più Inler o 23-24 milioni più Dzemaili.



Il Milan vuole soldi non giocatori,la storia del Napoli è uscita solo perchè Galliani ha risposto alla domanda "Ma pure la Napoli interessa El Shaarawy?" da li e nato tutto. Per me si parla del nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque dai al Napoli no.
> 
> Già leggo delle cose che fanno rabbrividire da parte dei tifosi del Napoli... del tipo 20 milioni più Inler o 23-24 milioni più Dzemaili.
> 
> Per principio al Napoli non venderei manco il magazziniere. Anzi uno lo venderei: Nocerino.


Ma se vogliono offrire 25 più Tevez, come possono pretendere di prelevarlo con la stessa cifra ma con vicino... Dzemaili o Inler!


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma allora dite che siete tifosi di El Shaarawy, non del Milan.



il punto non è questo. Il punto è che il tifo, come l'amore, ha bisogno di azioni, di atti d'amore. Deve essere ripagato.
Non è possibile che un tifoso del Milan debba essere rassegnato a perdere ogni maledetta estate i giocatori più forti della rosa.
Non è da Milan.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Giugno 2013)

spero e credo che rimanga


----------



## runner (12 Giugno 2013)

dunque ragazzi parliamoci chiaro Elsha non lo potrà mai prendere il napoli se non cede CAvani (il quale resterà dov' è per ora), per quanto riguarda il City secondo me non c' è nessuna offerta reale anche perchè secondo me il mercato lo devono ancora decidere....

per quanto riguarda la situazione Milanisti in rivolta devo dire che io tiferò sempre il Milan però lo tifo e lo amo da anni proprio perchè ci siamo sempre distinti dagli altri proprio per queste vicende

abbiamo tenuto per anni gente che era alla frutta e adesso vendiamo top player per poi comprarne altri?
che gruppo vogliamo costruire?
diciamoci la verità....anche l' amatissimo trio Olandese non sarebbe mai arrivato così in alto senza una struttura vincente come era quella del Milan di Sacchi

Elsha lo paragonano tutti a Massaro o Rivera?
Farà meglio o peggio questo non lo so, ma di sicuro sta rappresentando al meglio il Milan....quindi è da tenere perchè a mio avviso può diventare una vera bandiera!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se vogliono offrire 25 più Tevez, come possono pretendere di prelevarlo con la stessa cifra ma con vicino... Dzemaili o Inler!


Non ne ho idea, però er firmarolo ci proverà, soprattutto dopo le parole di Galliani. In Italia comunque non lo venderei mai: non abbiamo necessità di vendere, visto che il bilancio è praticamente in pareggio. L'unica motivazione della vendita è ingordigia di denaro.


----------



## iceman. (12 Giugno 2013)

dzemaili e inler se li mettessero in quel posto. 40 milioni piu' hamsik e inler


----------



## Aphex (12 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me il pelato sta per fare una ****** mica da poco, è talmente ossessionato da Tevez (E dalla trattativa fallita a Gennaio scorso) che venderebbe pure sua nonna per prenderlo. Purtroppo è palese come in questa società la quasi totalità delle decisioni vengano prese da una sola persona, che non è neppure il presidente. El Shaarawy dovrebbe essere incedibile, è il simbolo del nuovo Milan e del progetto con il quale c'hanno scartavetrato i maroni fino a ieri; nemmeno l'Inter venderebbe un '92 per prendere un '84.

E il discorso del "Eh ma tanto i soldi poi li reinvestono !11oneone! Strootman e Pastore!111on1" non regge più, lo si dice ogni volta ed ogni volta, puntualmente, lo prendiamo nel didietro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

Comunque dire che Galliani l'ha messo sul mercato è esagerato, ha semplicemente detto che non è incedibile, chiede non meno di 40 milioni a queste cifre ovvio che accetti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Giugno 2013)

Valcareggi *Agente Fifa* "*El Shaarawy* è un pallino di *Berlusconi*. Non lo venderà"


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Secondo me il pelato sta per fare una ****** mica da poco, è talmente ossessionato da Tevez (E dalla trattativa fallita a Gennaio scorso) che venderebbe pure sua nonna per prenderlo.



concordo, fino a quando non ha letto che la juventus aveva trovato l'accordo tutto taceva, dopo che ha saputo quello e impazzito


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2013)

Ma Galliani non ha mai detto che costa 40 mln. Ha detto, dopo lo scotto dell'anno scorso, che nessuno è incedibile, cosi chiunque faccia l'abbonamento sa bene a cosa va incontro, per evitare spiacevoli situazioni come lo scorso anno. 

Nessuno è incedibile perchè non siamo più una delle massime potenze europee e se arriva il pazzo che fa un'offerta folle chiunque può partire.

Ha semplicemente messo le mani avanti, non ha detto che l'abbiamo venduto, che è sul mercato, che è partita l'asta.


----------



## runner (12 Giugno 2013)

ElSha deve diventare un nuovo Sheva.........non vedo l' ora di cantare Elsha!! Elsha!! come si faceva per Sheva.....


----------



## iceman. (12 Giugno 2013)

Vabbe'ma se lo vendono , il milan lo vedremo ugualmente, e' una patologia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

Si, ma la cifra è quella, l'abbiamo pagato 25 milioni, non credo che lo vendano per meno di 40 milioni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2013)

Resto sempre convintissimo che tutta questa situazione El Shaarawy sia strettamente collegata alla situazione contrattuale di Adem Ljiaic


----------



## Livestrong (12 Giugno 2013)

Datemi del pazzo ma io preferirei darlo al Napoli per 40 cucuzze. Almeno saprei che hanno buttato i soldi della cessione di Cavani e si sono nettamente indeboliti, invece di rinforzare la rosa


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Datemi del pazzo ma io preferirei darlo al Napoli per 40 cucuzze. Almeno saprei che hanno buttato i soldi della cessione di Cavani e si sono nettamente indeboliti, invece di rinforzare la rosa



non hai torto però vedere elsha con la maglia del napoli mi dispiacerebbe non poco

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;207495 ha scritto:


> Si, ma la cifra è quella, l'abbiamo pagato 25 milioni, non credo che lo vendano per meno di 40 milioni.



non per essere inopportunoi ma comunque è tevez più soldi per elsha non elsha più soldi per tevez


----------



## Livestrong (12 Giugno 2013)

Io ormai sono entrato in un'ottica nba nel seguire il Milan. Dei calciatori me ne frego abbastanza, l'importante é che siano validi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Datemi del pazzo ma io preferirei darlo al Napoli per 40 cucuzze. Almeno saprei che hanno buttato i soldi della cessione di Cavani e si sono nettamente indeboliti, invece di rinforzare la rosa



.


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Giugno 2013)

Per me è una vergogna vendere El Shaarawy. E' inutile fare i soliti calcoli senza senso: se parte El Shaarawy ne arriva uno più scarso. Punto.

Si parla di progetto, di giovani, di fare i giocatore in casa e poi vendono uno dei 3-4 '92 più forti del mondo? E poi si lamentano se la gente ci pensa due volte prima di fare l'abbonamento. Almeno quest'anno si sono prevenuti con quel comunicato del cavolo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non hai torto però vedere elsha con la maglia del napoli mi dispiacerebbe non poco
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


ah si e vero mi sono confusa ora cambio


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;207612 ha scritto:


> ah si e vero mi sono confusa ora cambio



tranquilla


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2013)

Il tabloid inglese "The Sun" riporta che sul *El Shaarawy*, oltre al *City* ed al *Napoli*, ci sarebbe anche l'*Arsenal*.


----------



## bargnani83 (12 Giugno 2013)

galliani ha fatto partire l'asta.altrochè.può sembrare una sciocchezza me se elshaarawy azzecca un paio di partite in confederetions cup qualcuno i 40 cash li scuce.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il tabloid inglese "The Sun" riporta che sul *El Shaarawy*, oltre al *City* ed al *Napoli*, ci sarebbe anche l'*Arsenal*.



.


----------



## Doctore (12 Giugno 2013)

secondo me galliani aspetta il cinquantino in cash di qualche pazzo sciecco.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Si sta scatenando un'asta, bene così.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (12 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> secondo me galliani aspetta il cinquantino in cash di qualche pazzo sciecco.


Uno sceicco sceccu...


----------



## chicagousait (12 Giugno 2013)

Se proprio deve essere venduto, che sia venduto all'estero


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

El già non gli piace la scelta city figurati l'Arsenal


----------



## Serginho (12 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Datemi del pazzo ma io preferirei darlo al Napoli per 40 cucuzze. Almeno saprei che hanno buttato i soldi della cessione di Cavani e si sono nettamente indeboliti, invece di rinforzare la rosa



Pazzo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

Secondo sportmediaseti il Napoli ha presentato l'offerta per *El Shaarawy: 30 milioni + Bonus.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;207692 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaseti il Napoli ha presentato l'offerta per *El Shaarawy: 30 milioni + Bonus.*



ahhahahahah


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

Io non ci credo minimamente che va al Napoli, chissà che caso ora sbuca il Napoli solo dopo le parole di Galliani di ieri sera.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (12 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;207692 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaseti il Napoli ha presentato l'offerta per *El Shaarawy: 30 milioni + Bonus.*



sì, certo

son qua che aspetto

Basta parole censurate


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaseti il Napoli ha presentato l'offerta per *El Shaarawy: 30 milioni + Bonus.*



.


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2013)

Mah...
Chissà che diavolo sta combinando Galliani.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me è tutta tattica per far alzare l'offerta al City, non ci credo minimamente che lo danno al Napoli, almeno in questo sono convinta. Ne abbiamo rifiutati 30 a gennaio dal Napoli e loro che fanno? rifanno la stessa proposta  , non hanno capito che non siamo obbligati a vendere a meno che arrivi una proposta indecente, se devono accettare in questo momento l'offerta sicuramente accetterebbero quella del City


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaseti il Napoli ha presentato l'offerta per *El Shaarawy: 30 milioni + Bonus.*



Da portare a Napoli in braccio.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2013)

AAhauhauahuahuauahauhauh poveri sfigati!!!


----------



## prebozzio (12 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;207692 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaseti il Napoli ha presentato l'offerta per *El Shaarawy: 30 milioni + Bonus.*



Bonus = Hamsik? Ci sto


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2013)

Io in Italia non lo venderei comunque, mi darebbe noissima vederlo sfondare in un'altra squadra.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2013)

Ecco ora la notizia è sul daily Mail. I commenti dei tifosi del city sono contro El Shaarawy, praticamente dicono che è meglio che vada all'Arsenal.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ecco ora la notizia è sul daily Mail. I commenti dei tifosi del city sono contro El Shaarawy, praticamente dicono che è meglio che vada all'Arsenal.



tutto sommato hanno ragione,in quel ruolo possono schierare silva,il neo acquisto navas e sinclair che comunque è un giovane che promette bene potrebbero spendere quei soldi altrove.


bene così comunque,le opinioni dei tifosi di solito sono importanti.

chiudo dicendo che darlo al napoli sarebbe follia,se poi ci danno 25 milioni hamsik e zuniga ci si può pensare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> tutto sommato hanno ragione,in quel ruolo possono schierare silva,il neo acquisto navas e sinclair che comunque è un giovane che promette bene potrebbero spendere quei soldi altrove.
> 
> 
> bene così comunque,le opinioni dei tifosi di solito sono importanti.
> ...




Se vabbè. Il Solo Hamsik vale molto più del Faraone.


----------



## Frikez (12 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se vabbè. Il Solo Hamsik vale molto più del Faraone.



Ma anche no, che poi sono 2 ruoli diversi per cui non ha senso paragonarli.


----------



## jaws (12 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se vabbè. Il Solo Hamsik vale molto più del Faraone.



Perchè ha la cresta da più tempo?


----------



## iceman. (12 Giugno 2013)

Hamsik per me e' uno normale, ce ne sono tanti altri come lui.
Ovviamente qualora dovessimo cederlo al city e un giorno andarsene, il napoli e credo la juventus sarebbero in prima fila. 
Dobbiamo tenerlo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Comunque se la società non crede in lui ci deve essere un motivo; non è che sono impazziti.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Giugno 2013)

comincio a pensare che ad elshaarawy verrà presto adeguato al rialzo il contratto.Tevez arriverà comunque,ma solo dopo aver ceduto robinho al santos


----------



## Serginho (12 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Perchè ha la cresta da più tempo?



Sicuramente è basata su quella la logica del commento


----------



## Aphex (12 Giugno 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> comincio a pensare che ad elshaarawy verrà presto adeguato al rialzo il contratto.Tevez arriverà comunque,ma solo dopo aver ceduto robinho al santos


Ha già rinnovato eh, scatta a Luglio il nuovo contratto. Almeno così ho letto io, non ne sono certo al 100%


Ah, quando al suo posto arriveranno Tevez-Diamanti, due quasi trentenni , voglio vedere chi sarà così felice di averlo venduto.
Anche perché tra due annetti saremmo al punto di partenza eh


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Quella del Napoli è una balla, peraltro la società azzurra sta prendendo nello stesso ruolo di Elsha l'esterno del PSV, Mertens, oltre ad avere già Insigne in quel ruolo.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

*Alciato, inviato sky, *avrebbe riferito che Stephan Elsharaawy non partirà titolare nella sfida col Messico di Confederations Cup, *perchè distratto dalle voci di mercato che lo coinvolgono. Peraltro Balotelli gli starebbe parlando di Manchester e del City in particolare, interessato al suo acquisto*. La situazione è sempre più intricata.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2013)

In quel circo, fa la fine di Nasri... o anche peggio...


----------



## Frikez (12 Giugno 2013)

Non parte titolare perché è cotto da mesi, lo dicevo io che tanto valeva andasse all'Europeo con l'Under.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Giugno 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è basata su quella la logica del commento



O magari sul fstto che Hamisk é ad alti livelli di anni, a differenza di el shaarawi che ha fatto bene solo 3 mesi nella sua carriera


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non parte titolare perché è cotto da mesi, lo dicevo io che tanto valeva andasse all'Europeo con l'Under.



Però questa cosa un pò mi fa riflettere: come fa un ragazzo di 20 anni ad essere cotto dopo 4 mesi?


----------



## MisterBet (12 Giugno 2013)

Quanto è insopportabile Alciato con la sua spazzatura...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Giugno 2013)

comunque dipenderà sempre da che offerta arriverà,se arrivasse un'offerta di 40 milioni cash credo sarà difficile dir di no...


----------



## Frikez (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Però questa cosa un pò mi fa riflettere: come fa un ragazzo di 20 anni ad essere cotto dopo 4 mesi?



Ah questo non lo so, non sono un esperto ma penso sia dovuto al tipo di preparazione, da noi fanno troppa palestra mentre in Spagna o in Germania ne fanno molta meno e infatti corrono come dei matti per 90 minuti pure a fine maggio.
E' un altro sport e molti diranno che non si possono confrontare ma in Nba giocano 82 partite da novembre ad aprile più i playoff al meglio delle 7 gare ma non sento mai la frase "siamo stanchi".
Nel calcio invece quando pareggi 2a2 con Haiti  senti l'allenatore dire "eh ma siamo arrivati solamente 36 ore fa ed eravamo provati dal lungo viaggio in aereo".

Robe da matti.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2013)

Io potrei dire "Come fanno i corridori olimpionici a raggiungere il massimo della velocità solo sui 30 anni o poco più?", è una questione di preparazione e abitudine.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Giugno 2013)

per spezzare una lancia in favore del faraone,bisognerebbe dire che è cotto perchè ha corso tantissimo anche nel periodo in cui era meno brillante ed incisvo eh.Non s'è mai risparmiato sul profilo dell'impegno


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola oggi, Giovedì 13 Giugno, ancora su El Shaarawy: 

*La crisi di El Shaarawy*. Dopo che il Milan lo ha messo in vendita, pure Prandelli lo esclude contro il Messico.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2013)

Come minimo aspettano solo la fine della Confederation ed è già tutto fatto


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Giugno 2013)

Ma si potrebbe almeno capire che diavolo sta succedendo?!


----------



## samburke (13 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma si potrebbe almeno capire che diavolo sta succedendo?!



Silvio ha bisogno di soldi...


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Giugno 2013)

samburke ha scritto:


> Silvio ha bisogno di soldi...



ceda la società allora


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Allora è già ceduto.


----------



## Denni90 (13 Giugno 2013)

in nazionale nn gioca perchè prandelli fa giocare solo gli juventini...e poi che vuol dire nn gioca in nazionale allora il milan l'ha già venduto?? ma dai siate seri! sono ragionamenti che nn stanno ne in cielo ne in terra!!!




Livestrong ha scritto:


> O magari sul fstto che Hamisk é ad alti livelli di anni, a differenza di el shaarawi che ha fatto bene solo 3 mesi nella sua carriera



elsha è anche un 92 mentre hamsik è un 87 ... ovvio che sia più avanti hamsik ma ciò nn vuol dire che valga + del faraone


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (13 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi il ginocchio. negli ambienti circola questa voce. il ginocchio ha problemi cronici.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Giugno 2013)

Bah...il ginocchio... uno che fino all'altro ieri ha corso per 4 e non ha saltato nemmeno una partita per infortunio.
Non giustifichiamoli.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Giugno 2013)

Poi ci si lamenta che in Italia i giovani non vengono lanciati oppure vengono bruciati.

Guardate cosa sta accadendo ad un ragazzo di 20 anni alla prima stagione da titolare per via di alcuni mesi sottotono. Una cosa vergonosa, titoli ovunque, illazioni, insinuazioni.

Ma dai.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Il fatto che El Shaarawy verrà ceduto non per ragioni di bilancio deve far riflettere. La società lo vende e avrà le sue buone ragioni; vuoi perchè non credono in lui vuoi perchè questo problema al ginocchio è roba seria. Non sono autolesionisti, avranno fatto le loro opportune valutazioni su un atleta che seguono tutti i santi giorni 24 ore su 24.
Ripeto; il fatto che non viene venduto per ragioni di bilancio è un aspetto importante. Per questo, tendo a fidarmi della scelta di cederlo che ormai sembra essere ben delineata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Beh se Mario gli parla del City lo allontana ancora di più dall'inghilterra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Galliani:"*El Shaarawy*? Non deve essere triste. *Crediamo in lui*, alti e bassi sono normali per i giovani,* El Shaarawy è assolutamente un giocatore del Milan*, deve stare tranquillo e se i maggiori club europei sono interessati a lui, vuol dire che è un giocatore importante".


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;207997 ha scritto:


> Galliani:"*El Shaarawy*? Non deve essere triste. *Crediamo in lui*, alti e bassi sono normali per i giovani,* El Shaarawy è assolutamente un giocatore del Milan*, deve stare tranquillo e se i maggiori club europei sono interessati a lui, vuol dire che è un giocatore importante".



Che parole "piatte".

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque se leggete l'intervista completa dice che " Il Milan crede molto in Balotelli ed è con lui che si può tornare a vincere in Champions"; parole che dimostrano come forse puntano tutto su Mario e nel faraone non ci credono più.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bah...il ginocchio... uno che fino all'altro ieri ha corso per 4 e non ha saltato nemmeno una partita per infortunio.
> Non giustifichiamoli.


Evidentemente si tratta di un problema a lungo termine.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che parole "piatte".
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Comunque se leggete l'intervista completa dice che " Il Milan crede molto in Balotelli ed è con lui che *si può tornare a vincere in Champions"*; parole che dimostrano come forse puntano tutto su Mario e nel faraone non ci credono più.



Ancora con ste insinuazioni? Ma basta!!!! Galliani vai via


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Torneremo a vincere la Cl quando spenderemo per comprare i top player.


----------



## Re Ricardo (13 Giugno 2013)

Comunque il "gallianese" non è mai stato così chiaro come in questa occasione...lo vogliono vendere.


----------



## MisterBet (13 Giugno 2013)

Che vergogna, è partita la campagna per rabbonire i tifosi..."Abbiamo Balotelli, chissenefrega di El Shaarawy"...


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

A mio avviso non l'hanno messo sul mercato ne tolto, per una grande offerta parte, se devono decidere chi vendere tra el o Balo vendono 10000 volte EL, togliamo il fatto tecnico, ma Galliani Balotelli la preso come un figlio. Se avesse continuato a segnare almeno qualche gol dopo febbraio sarebbe rimasto a mio avviso, ma con il fatto che non segna da febbraio, il Milan per una grande offerta lo lascia partire io la vedo cosi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Poi ci si lamenta che in Italia i giovani non vengono lanciati oppure vengono bruciati.
> 
> Guardate cosa sta accadendo ad un ragazzo di 20 anni alla prima stagione da titolare per via di alcuni mesi sottotono. Una cosa vergonosa, titoli ovunque, illazioni, insinuazioni.
> 
> Ma dai.



Esatto,ma era quello che molti si aspettavano da quando è stato nominato il presunto progetto giovani.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che El Shaarawy verrà ceduto non per ragioni di bilancio deve far riflettere.



Questo è ancora tutto da vedere.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

*Josè Alberti (Agente Fifa): " El Shaarawy andrà sicuramente via dal Milan"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

*Galliani *ancora su *El Shaarawy*:"Il Faraone? Ci fa piacere che sia cercato da tante squadre""


----------



## Hammer (13 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Poi ci si lamenta che in Italia i giovani non vengono lanciati oppure vengono bruciati.
> 
> Guardate cosa sta accadendo ad un ragazzo di 20 anni alla prima stagione da titolare per via di alcuni mesi sottotono. Una cosa vergonosa, titoli ovunque, illazioni, insinuazioni.
> 
> Ma dai.



Miglior commento del thread


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;208045 ha scritto:


> *Galliani *ancora su *El Shaarawy*:"Il Faraone? Ci fa piacere che sia cercato da tante squadre""



Questo sta già pensando al bonifico di 40 milioni


----------



## UDG (13 Giugno 2013)

Se vendono questo ragazzo non sarò più milanista. Questa è una presa in giro per chi paga gli abbonamenti e per el shaarawy che giura amore al milan. Se fossi in lui me ne andrei senza che me lo chiedano loro


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

UDG ha scritto:


> *Se vendono questo ragazzo non sarò più milanista*. Questa è una presa in giro per chi paga gli abbonamenti e per el shaarawy che giura amore al milan. Se fossi in lui me ne andrei senza che me lo chiedano loro



Assurdo, follia. Fatevi tifosi di El Shaarawy invece di dire che siete milanisti. Oppure iscrivetevi al forum di El Shaarawy.
Qui tifate in base ai giocatori, si tifa la squadra punto. I giocatori sono solo mercenari di passaggio.


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2013)

Che il ginocchio abbia problemi non è una novità, si sapeva ancora prima che lo acquistassimo. Chiaro è un problema che prima o dopo lo fermerà ai box, si dovrà operare prima o poi. 

A me Stephan piace da matti, ma voglio dare fiducia alla società, se lo vende sono convinto ci siano buone ragioni o abbia in mente qualcosa.


----------



## MisterBet (13 Giugno 2013)

Il problema si pone quando oltre ai giocatori anche dirigenti e proprietari danno l'impressione di essere mercenari di passaggio, che pensano solo al soldo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Assurdo, follia. Fatevi tifosi di El Shaarawy invece di dire che siete milanisti. Oppure iscrivetevi al forum di El Shaarawy.
> Qui tifate in base ai giocatori, si tifa la squadra punto. I giocatori sono solo mercenari di passaggio.


Il tifoso è stufo delle continue balle dette dalla dirigenza, per cui uno ha tutto il diritto di essere indignato. Onestamente se vendessero El Shaarawy, mi passerebbe la voglia di vedermi le partite del Milan per un po'. Non perchè sono tifoso di El Shaarawy, ma proprio perchè essendo milanista da sempre, questa situazione mi sta stancando profondamente. Dopo il teatrino con Allegri, le buffonate fatte prima di vendere T.Silva e Ibra e quant'altro, questa di El sarebbe una mazzata sui denti per quanto mi riguarda. Non hanno necessità di ripianare il bilancio e El Shaarawy vuole chiaramente rimanere con noi, per cui la sua cessione sarebbe una grossa presa in giro per i tifosi, dopo le pagliacciate della squadra giovane che deve ripartire dai ventenni ecc.


----------



## gabuz (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Josè Alberti (Agente Fifa): " El Shaarawy andrà sicuramente via dal Milan"*


Sto perdazzurro ne prende meno di Bargiggia. 
Ancora lo ricordo sostenere che Tevez, mentre si faceva fotografare con Galliani, sarebbe "sicuramente andato all'Inter", come dava per certo, per loro, l'approdo di Lavezzi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il tifoso è stufo delle continue balle dette dalla dirigenza, per cui uno ha tutto il diritto di essere indignato. Onestamente se vendessero El Shaarawy, mi passerebbe la voglia di vedermi le partite del Milan per un po'. Non perchè sono tifoso di El Shaarawy, ma proprio perchè essendo milanista da sempre, questa situazione mi sta stancando profondamente. Dopo il teatrino con Allegri, le buffonate fatte prima di vendere T.Silva e Ibra e quant'altro, questa di El sarebbe una mazzata sui denti per quanto mi riguarda. Non hanno necessità di ripianare il bilancio e El Shaarawy vuole chiaramente rimanere con noi, per cui la sua cessione sarebbe una grossa presa in giro per i tifosi, dopo le pagliacciate della squadra giovane che deve ripartire dai ventenni ecc.



Però poi se si fanno i grandi acquisti tornate tutti Milanisti.


----------



## gabuz (13 Giugno 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il tifoso è stufo delle continue balle dette dalla dirigenza, per cui uno ha tutto il diritto di essere indignato. Onestamente se vendessero El Shaarawy, mi passerebbe la voglia di vedermi le partite del Milan per un po'. Non perchè sono tifoso di El Shaarawy, ma proprio perchè essendo milanista da sempre, questa situazione mi sta stancando profondamente. Dopo il teatrino con Allegri, le buffonate fatte prima di vendere T.Silva e Ibra e quant'altro, questa di El sarebbe una mazzata sui denti per quanto mi riguarda. Non hanno necessità di ripianare il bilancio e El Shaarawy vuole chiaramente rimanere con noi, per cui la sua cessione sarebbe una grossa presa in giro per i tifosi, dopo le pagliacciate della squadra giovane che deve ripartire dai ventenni ecc.


Ma son cose che si son sempre dette, dettate dalla rabbia e dall'amarezza. Si disse per Sheva, per Kakà, per Thiago Silvà... ma poi siamo sempre qua 

Alla fine è giusto così


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Vorrei proprio vederli questi grandi acquisti in caso cedessimo El Shaarawy. Vedendo le ultime sessioni di mercato non sarei così ottimista. E' ovvio che i soldi incassati andranno nelle tasche della dirigenza, investendo al massimo il 10% dell'incasso per il mercato. E' da anni che è così e non sarebbe una novità.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Assurdo, follia. Fatevi tifosi di El Shaarawy invece di dire che siete milanisti. Oppure iscrivetevi al forum di El Shaarawy.
> Qui tifate in base ai giocatori, si tifa la squadra punto. I giocatori sono solo mercenari di passaggio.



il problema non è questo, il problema è che si sta probabilmente lavorando per cedere uno dei giovani di maggiore prospettiva senza nessun motivo, indebolendo se possibile ancora di più la nostra squadra


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaseti il Napoli ha presentato l'offerta per *El Shaarawy: 30 milioni + Bonus.*



C'azzeccassero qualcosa. Ne sparano parecchie.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> il problema non è questo, il problema è che si sta probabilmente lavorando per cedere uno dei giovani di maggiore prospettiva senza nessun motivo, indebolendo se possibile ancora di più la nostra squadra



Se El Shaarawy mi fa arrivare Tevez e Strootman per dire, perchè non dovrei pensarci!? E se oltre a quello con le partenze di quei 3-4 inutili (Boa, Robi, Ema, Noce) arrivasse anche un trequartista, Pastore per dire... perchè non dovrebbe essere un mercato importante per noi? Ci rafforzeremmo di brutto!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> il problema non è questo, il problema è che si sta probabilmente lavorando per cedere uno dei giovani di maggiore prospettiva senza nessun motivo, indebolendo se possibile ancora di più la nostra squadra



Ripeto quanto già scritto prima; non è per motivi di bilancio e questo deve far riflettere. Non credono in lui probabilmente e un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se El Shaarawy mi fa arrivare Tevez e Strootman per dire, perchè non dovrei pensarci!? E se oltre a quello con le partenze di quei 3-4 inutili (Boa, Robi, Ema, Noce) arrivasse anche un trequartista, Pastore per dire... perchè non dovrebbe essere un mercato importante per noi? Ci rafforzeremmo di brutto!



ma tevez ha qualcosa come 10 anni in più di elsha, è come ibra, 2/3 anni e poi via


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'azzeccassero qualcosa. Ne sparano parecchie.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Tevez + 2 non credo proprio, Tevez + 1 sicuramente.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Giugno 2013)

io continuo a credere che una sua cessiose ora sia impossibile....ci sono altri giocatori piu maturi e di appeal in giro che fanno piu gola ai nuovi ricchi come il monaco psg city e cosi via..secondo me l offerta se c è stata era molto piu bassa.Se non arrivano davvero i 40 sacchi rimane con noi.


----------



## UDG (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Assurdo, follia. Fatevi tifosi di El Shaarawy invece di dire che siete milanisti. Oppure iscrivetevi al forum di El Shaarawy.
> Qui tifate in base ai giocatori, si tifa la squadra punto. I giocatori sono solo mercenari di passaggio.



Il milan si sta prendendo gioco dei sui tifosi, il punto è che se non ricordo male fu detto dopo la cessione di ibra e thiago che il milan non avrebbe più venduto nessuno e che avrebbe fatto crescere i suoi giorcatori in casa. E ora mi si viene a dire che si vende un ragazzo di vent'anni che d'ha l'anima in campo invece di altri che camminano, per un giocatore di 30 anni che prende un mucchio di soldi. Non difendo el shaarawy per me poteva anche essere un de sciglio o un altro ragazzo, il punto è che la dirigenza ci prende in giro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

Però ragazzi, state parlando aprioristicamente. Io dico che con la cessione di El Sharaawy arriverà Tevez e anche un altro nome importante, questo non implica tutte le conseguenze che state supponendo voi.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che su *El Shaarawy* ci sarebbe anche l'interesse del *Psg*.


----------



## UDG (13 Giugno 2013)

Spero solo che si voglia vendere solo per un problema fisico


----------



## Frikez (13 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi, state parlando aprioristicamente. Io dico che con la cessione di El Sharaawy arriverà Tevez e anche un altro nome importante, questo non implica tutte le conseguenze che state supponendo voi.



Matri e Diamanti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che su *El Shaarawy* ci sarebbe anche l'interesse del *Psg*.



Il PSG ha praticamente saccheggiato il Milan; a sto punto la sparo li: El Shaarawy più Soldi per Verratti e Pastore.


----------



## James Watson (13 Giugno 2013)

UDG ha scritto:


> Il milan si sta prendendo gioco dei sui tifosi, il punto è che se non ricordo male fu detto dopo la cessione di ibra e thiago che il milan non avrebbe più venduto nessuno e che avrebbe fatto crescere i suoi giorcatori in casa. E ora mi si viene a dire che si vende un ragazzo di vent'anni che d'ha l'anima in campo invece di altri che camminano, per un giocatore di 30 anni che prende un mucchio di soldi. Non difendo el shaarawy per me poteva anche essere un de sciglio o un altro ragazzo, il punto è che la dirigenza ci prende in giro.



.


----------



## Frikez (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Però poi se si fanno i grandi acquisti tornate tutti Milanisti.



Quali?


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'azzeccassero qualcosa. Ne sparano parecchie.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



ma infatti se i soldi venissero reinvestiti io sarei favorevole alla cessione di el shaarawy...ti assicuri un top player in avanti come tevez che andrebbe a formare una coppia formidabile insieme a balotelli,un acquisto di valore a centrocampo(strootman,nainggolan o altri,verratti sarebbe il colpo della vita), e un trequartista sia che sia pastore,eriksen o altro..faremmo un salto di qualità clamoroso!tutto ciò in caso di cessioni di robinho,el shaarawy,boateng e nocerino


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quali?



Balotelli.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il PSG ha praticamente saccheggiato il Milan; a sto punto la sparo li: El Shaarawy più Soldi per Verratti e Pastore.



preferisco verratti + soldi per el shaarawy e poi si va a prendere eriksen che mi piace di più di pastore ma anche l'argentino andrebbe bene


----------



## Frikez (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli.



Balotelli dopo che in 3 anni non hai preso nessuno vedendo tutti, che bello.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2013)

Progetto giovani significa portare un giovane al massimo valore, venderlo e rafforzare la squadra con giocatori pronti e nuovi giovani.


Bisogna vedere se ( sempre nel caso in cui vada ) lo vendono per ingordigia o perchè ritengono che più di così non potrà mai valere.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Progetto giovani significa portare un giovane al massimo valore, venderlo e rafforzare la squadra con giocatori pronti e nuovi giovani.
> 
> 
> Bisogna vedere se ( sempre nel caso in cui vada ) lo vendono per ingordigia o perchè ritengono che più di così non potrà mai valere.



non penso che el shaarawy potrà mai valere molto di più di quello che sembra possano offrirci!
stiamo parlando di 40 mln!!40!!!per un ragazzo di 20 anni...secondo me sarebbe normale accettare questo tipo di offerta...mi dispiacerebbe moltissimo perchè è praticamente diventato il mio idolo ma a certe cifre non si può dire di no


----------



## UDG (13 Giugno 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non penso che el shaarawy potrà mai valere molto di più di quello che sembra possano offrirci!
> stiamo parlando di 40 mln!!40!!!per un ragazzo di 20 anni...secondo me sarebbe normale accettare questo tipo di offerta...mi dispiacerebbe moltissimo perchè è praticamente diventato il mio idolo ma a certe cifre non si può dire di no



Il problema è che ne vengono reinvestiti neanche la metà


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Giugno 2013)

UDG ha scritto:


> Il problema è che ne vengono reinvestiti neanche la metà



infatti il mio discorso è tutto basato sul "se tutti i soldi venissero reinvestiti"


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Pure il psg apposto  altro che telefonare per Pastore, hanno telefonato per el -.-


----------



## MisterBet (13 Giugno 2013)

Discorso del "se tutti i soldi venissero reinvestiti" già fatto nel 2009 e l'anno scorso...abbiamo visto come sono stati reinvestiti...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Discorso del "se tutti i soldi venissero reinvestiti" già fatto nel 2009 e l'anno scorso...abbiamo visto come sono stati reinvestiti...



C'erano problemi di bilancio, ora no.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

l'unica persona che ci può illuminare qui è una,ovvero : @tequilad

che sai dirci?

mi ricordo un post di mesi fa in un topic su niang se non erro dove dicesti che il milan cede i suoi giocatori solo quando sono all'apice della loro carriera.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> C'erano problemi di bilancio, ora no.



Comunque la fiducia nella dirigenza deve essere a zero in questo momento, dopo tutti i teatrini, problemi di bilancio o no.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> C'erano problemi di bilancio, ora no.



non quando cedemmo sheva. e col denaro della sua cessione ci facemmo quasi tre campagne acquisti.
ormai 'se i soldi venissero reinvestiti' è diventata a tutti gli effetti una gag ricorrente.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non quando cedemmo sheva. e col denaro della sua cessione ci facemmo quasi tre campagne acquisti.
> ormai 'se i soldi venissero reinvestiti' è diventata a tutti gli effetti una gag ricorrente.



Metà del ricavato se ne andò con Ricardo Oliveira, l'altra metà con Pato, effettivamente ci coprimmo la campagna 2006/2007 e 2007/2008 visto che gli altri acquisti arrivarono a zero o quasi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Giugno 2013)

Se si vende El Shaarawy per prendere giocatori tipo Matri, mi incaz zo di brutto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Giugno 2013)

...saranno cambiati i tempi ma dovremo tutelare piu i nostri giocatori,sopratutto i migliori...ora che il bilancio è ok sembriamo comunque un supermercato...l'anno scorso prendi 2 paghi uno e quest anno a chi offre di piu...

A mio avviso il faraone ci ha salvato le chiappe nella parte peggiore della stagione,ok che per 40 milioni galliani venderebbe anche sua madre,ma piu rispetto per questo giocatore ci vuole.Sembra quasi che non credano piu in lui e che non sia piu cosi importante per noi la sua crescita..come uno niang qualunque.Ha dimostrato un attaccamento alla maglio molto forte sarei veramente deluso da una sua cessione,anche se rimpiazzato nelle migliori delle ipotesi egregiamente,specialmente a livello umano e morale.Non è lo stile milan questo.io ho imparato che si vince anche con questo in campo.Provincialotti..gestiscono meglio i giovani all udinese.

.....e poi ok che balotelli è il nostro top player ma puntare tutto si di lui con determinate dichiarazioni "spero balo ci porti alla champions"dimenticando anche elsha e gli altri non mi piace...Non ho mai sentito parlare prima di Spero kaka ci porti alla finale o cose cosi...A livello mediatico il gallo è andato,tra lui e berlusca abbiamo fatto delle figure pessime...un uomo immagine servirebbe eccome..


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Secondo sky sport l'agente di *El Shaarawy* ha fatto sapere che non ci sono novità.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che su *El Shaarawy* ci sarebbe anche l'interesse del *Psg*.



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

la juve rifiuta 40 milioni per vidal noi vendiamo el shaarawy...la differenza sta tutta qua...il resto è noia


----------



## Re Ricardo (13 Giugno 2013)

Il video con l'intervista di Galliani, mostrato da sky, è eloquente.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Metà del ricavato se ne andò con Ricardo Oliveira, l'altra metà con Pato, effettivamente ci coprimmo la campagna 2006/2007 e 2007/2008 visto che gli altri acquisti arrivarono a zero o quasi.



considera pure il mercato di gennaio, però.

oliveira 17 mln
ronaldo 8 
oddo 7.750.000
pato 22

totale 54.750.000 mln
sheva lo vendemmo per 45.

abbastanza vergognoso, direi.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> considera pure il mercato di gennaio, però.
> 
> oliveira 17 mln
> ronaldo 8
> ...



Questo perchè abbiamo il miglior dirigente della galassia. Sono anni che continuo a dire che Galliani è il male principale....


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Giugno 2013)

che poi a me non farebbe incaz-zare la cessione in sé.
se con un'operazione di moggiana memoria riuscissimo a darlo via e a 'sostituirlo' con verratti e tevez sarei più che soddisfatto.
ma se devi darlo per prendere tevez e pagare l'ingaggio di questi (perché è questo che accadrà, con buona pace di chi ancora alle favole) allora vaffancul-o.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Il video con l'intervista di Galliani, mostrato da sky, è eloquente.



Che dice?


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> la juve rifiuta 40 milioni per vidal noi vendiamo el shaarawy...la differenza sta tutta qua...il resto è noia



è anche vero che la Juve cerca da anni un top player e poi si porta a casa Bendter e Anelka


----------



## runner (13 Giugno 2013)

dai ragazzi su ma non facciamo dei casi per niente

il Faraone resterà.....le uniche fonti attendibili a mio avviso sono Di Marzio, la Gazza (non sempre) e Pedullà i queli sono molto dubbiosi soprattutto dopo la bazza Allegri nel dare notizie forti


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> è anche vero che la Juve cerca da anni un top player e poi si porta a casa Bendter e Anelka



il bello è che anche con quelli titolari dominerebbero in italia.


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> il bello è che anche con quelli titolari dominerebbero in italia.



potrebbero farli giocare allora


----------



## Aphex (13 Giugno 2013)

Tranquilli che se nel caso dovesse essere ceduto ElSha, troveranno altri modi per non investire i soldi ricavati. Tipo che devono fare cassa per i futuri bilanci, o che devono andare a Mediaset etc...
Mi chiedo come facciano alcuni tifosi ad avere ancora fiducia in questi personaggi


----------



## TheStonecold16 (13 Giugno 2013)

Per me non lo vendono adesso,molto probabilmente indipendentemente dalla stagione che farà sarà l'anno prossimo.Inoltre bisogna evidenziare anche il forte attaccamento del giocatore alla maglia e il fatto di non voler lasciare alcuni suoi amici in squadra(Balotelli ad es).


----------



## Dexter (13 Giugno 2013)

psg interessato  ? mi va bene anche uno scambio alla pari con verratti,di brutto.


----------



## Doctore (13 Giugno 2013)

Il problema non è cedere elsha o un altro giocatore...Il ricavato va in bilancio o lo si sostituisce decentemente(e non voglio sentire parlare di tevez o matri)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

*Il Milan avrebbe 30 milioni di debito per gli acquisti di Balotelli e Saponara, somma che già graverebbe sul nuovo bilancio. E' per questo motivo che si profila la cessione di El Shaarawy.*


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> considera pure il mercato di gennaio, però.
> 
> oliveira 17 mln
> ronaldo 8
> ...



Sì sì, infatti ti davo ragione :-D

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Il Milan avrebbe 30 milioni di debito per gli acquisti di Balotelli e Saponara, somma che già graverebbe sul nuovo bilancio. E' per questo motivo che si profila la cessione di El Shaarawy.*



Fonte?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sì sì, infatti ti davo ragione :-D
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



ML.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> ML.



Cioè? Lol.

Fra l'altro Balotelli è stato finanziato quasi completamente dalla cessione di Pato, e per prendere Saponara il Milan ha fatto un aumento di capitale, quindi il bilancio non dovrebbe risentirne.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Cioè? Lol.


.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Il Milan avrebbe 30 milioni di debito per gli acquisti di Balotelli e Saponara, somma che già graverebbe sul nuovo bilancio. E' per questo motivo che si profila la cessione di El Shaarawy.*



che pena...


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Il Milan avrebbe 30 milioni di debito per gli acquisti di Balotelli e Saponara, somma che già graverebbe sul nuovo bilancio. E' per questo motivo che si profila la cessione di El Shaarawy.*



Cioè ma praticamente la nostra proprietà non serve più a NIENTE? E' li solo per prestare il nome praticamente?! Che schifo.


----------



## Butcher (13 Giugno 2013)

E' già venduto dai, le parole di Galliani sono sibilline.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè ma praticamente la nostra proprietà non serve più a NIENTE? E' li solo per prestare il nome praticamente?! Che schifo.



Comunque dai, la fonte non sembra attendibilissima lol.


----------



## Frikez (13 Giugno 2013)

Giustamente vendiamo Elsha e teniamo i vari cessi che abbiamo in squadra, geniale.


----------



## iceman. (13 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Giustamente vendiamo Elsha e teniamo i vari cessi che abbiamo in squadra, geniale.



Il milan non vendera piu' i suoi big "cit.


----------



## Frikez (13 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il milan non vendera piu' i suoi big "cit.



I top player li costruiremo in casa (cit.)


----------



## iceman. (13 Giugno 2013)

Ahahahah il debito. Che dirigenza di M


----------



## Hammer (13 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè ma praticamente la nostra proprietà non serve più a NIENTE? E' li solo per prestare il nome praticamente?! Che schifo.



Certo caro. Lo disse pure Silvio, che la società Milan deve gestirsi i conti da sola

Dirigenza di pagliacci


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Giugno 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Certo caro. Lo disse pure Silvio, che la società Milan deve gestirsi i conti da sola
> 
> Dirigenza di pagliacci



Si ma allora che tiene a fare il Milan? Vendesse.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Giugno 2013)

non esiste nessun debito.

Se lo volevano vendere avrebbero dovuto farlo prima. I giocatori buoni sul mercato si stanno accasando tutti.
Anche Mertens PD!

Non lo vendono dai... l'avrebbero già fatto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non esiste nessun debito.
> 
> Se lo volevano vendere avrebbero dovuto farlo prima. I giocatori buoni sul mercato si stanno accasando tutti.
> Anche Mertens PD!
> ...



Il mercato per ora dei big è fermo: vedi Cavani, Jovetic, Higuain, Tevez, Rooney ecc.ecc.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il mercato per ora dei big è fermo: vedi Cavani, Jovetic, Higuain, Tevez, Rooney ecc.ecc.



Tutta gente che ci possiamo permettere


----------



## The Ripper (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il mercato per ora dei big è fermo: vedi Cavani, Jovetic, Higuain, Tevez, Rooney ecc.ecc.



Quando ci sono suqadre che mettono sul piatto dei soldi, il mercato non è mai fermo. Tutti i giocatori da te citati, tranne 1 o forse 2, sanno già dove giocheranno la prossima stagione.

Il mercato per come lo leggiamo sui giornali è una fandonia... le squadre si muovono già in primavera. Per Cavani De La ha 3 o 4 offerte già da mesi e mesi. Ora si tratta di fare un'asta al rialzo. Il mercato è in pieno fermento, altrochè!!!!


tranne Tevez, sono giocatori sui quali noi non abbiamo nulla da spartire. In caso di partenza del Faraone, i giocatori che puoi prendere sono i Mertens, gli Shurrle... gente che si sta accasando proprio in queste ore.
Non sono tutti come noi.... le società ci tengono a presentarsi al raduno con la squadra titolare praticamente fatta.

Magari prendiamo Tevez, ma restiamo "monchi" perché ci manca il trequartista.... 
Per me il trequartista DEVE essere Tevez, e davanti dobbiamo restare col duo attuale.


----------



## UDG (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Il Milan avrebbe 30 milioni di debito per gli acquisti di Balotelli e Saponara, somma che già graverebbe sul nuovo bilancio. E' per questo motivo che si profila la cessione di El Shaarawy.*



Balotelli è costato 20 milioni in 5 anni e saponara 4 come facciamo ad avere un debito di 30?


----------



## Albijol (13 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo perchè abbiamo il miglior dirigente della galassia. Sono anni che continuo a dire che Galliani è il male principale....



   Leggersi le campagne acquisti dalla stagione 2005/2006 ad oggi. UN FILM HORROR/SPLATTER! 



Grazie Parabolaio


----------



## Alex Keaton (13 Giugno 2013)

UDG ha scritto:


> Balotelli è costato 20 milioni in 5 anni e saponara 4 come facciamo ad avere un debito di 30?



E la plusvalenza di Pato poi? non si conta?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il mercato per ora dei big è fermo: vedi Cavani, Jovetic, Higuain, Tevez, Rooney ecc.ecc.



certo che io a te non ti capisco,sembra quasi che ci godi se cediamo elsha...mah


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2013)

La prima squadra italiana per fatturato sempre in rosso pur non facendo più di un acquisto da 20 mln e qualcosa in 3-4 anni e arrivando sempre in Champions al contrario di diverse squadre come l'inde la Rioma ecc ecc che spendono e hanno speso sempre più di noi.
No ma è tutto tranquillo.


----------



## UDG (13 Giugno 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> E la plusvalenza di Pato poi? non si conta?



Cioè?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> certo che io a te non ti capisco,sembra quasi che ci godi se cediamo elsha...mah



Io godo quando il Milan vince, a prescindere da se lo faccia con El Shaarawy o lo faccia con Moscardelli.
E' solo che tendo a fidarmi della società sulla questione El Shaarawy.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io godo quando il Milan vince, a prescindere da se lo faccia con El Shaarawy o lo faccia con Moscardelli.
> E' solo che tendo a fidarmi della società sulla questione El Shaarawy.



quindi se poi arrivano i muntari e i nocerino a centrocampo o i matri in attacco,sei contento basta che vinciamo no?  però vuoi che allegri faccia il bel gioco spumeggiante


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2013)

UDG ha scritto:


> Cioè?



Cioè che nei 30 milioni, ci si è dimenticati dei 15 di Pato. 
Come facciamo ad avere un debito di 30 per Balotelli e Saponara se:
1) Sono pagamenti rateali
2) I 15 di pato sono praticamente andati a comprire l'investimento di Balo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> quindi se poi arrivano i muntari e i nocerino a centrocampo o i matri in attacco,sei contento basta che vinciamo no?  però vuoi che allegri faccia il bel gioco spumeggiante



Allegri distruggerebbe i maroni anche se avesse Xavi e Iniesta a centrocampo.


----------



## UDG (13 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cioè che nei 30 milioni, ci si è dimenticati dei 15 di Pato.
> Come facciamo ad avere un debito di 30 per Balotelli e Saponara se:
> 1) Sono pagamenti rateali
> 2) I 15 di pato sono praticamente andati a comprire l'investimento di Balo.



Hai ragione mi ero dimenticato della cessione del papero


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allegri distruggerebbe i maroni anche se avesse Xavi e Iniesta a centrocampo.



intanto vince con muntari e nocerino titolari,diamogli xavi e iniesta e vedimo che sucede


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> intanto vince con muntari e nocerino titolari,diamogli xavi e iniesta e vedimo che sucede



Vince? Cosa mi sono perso?


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Se va al Psg, secondo me facciamo uno scambio con Pastore.


----------



## UDG (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vince? Cosa mi sono perso?



Diciamo che è arrivato terzo con una squadra mediocre


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vince? Cosa mi sono perso?



eb bhè dai perchè con quella squadra doveva vincere campionato e champions  evviva l'obiettività


----------



## UDG (13 Giugno 2013)

Clamoroso: incontro tra Galliani e l'agente di Tevez

Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio a "Sky Sport 24" è attualmente in corso un incontro tra Galliani e l'agente di Carlos Tevez, Kia Joorabchian. Trovano quindi riscontro le parole che aveva rilasciato l'Amministratore Delegato direttamente dalla Crociera MSC, quando aveva aperto in maniera netta all'attaccante argentino.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La prima squadra italiana per fatturato sempre in rosso pur non facendo più di un acquisto da 20 mln e qualcosa in 3-4 anni e arrivando sempre in Champions al contrario di diverse squadre come l'inde la Rioma ecc ecc che spendono e hanno speso sempre più di noi.
> No ma è tutto tranquillo.


.


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2013)

Va a finire che prendono Tevez, fanno vedere che si muovono (non come l'anno scorso) e poi dopo "l'entusiasmo" generale per l'arrivo di Tevez e i titoloni per il nostro attacco venderanno El Shaarawy tra 1 mesetto, ora come ora Tevez non costa un casino e quindi giustamente ci provano per guadagnarci comunque dalla cessione di El.
Insomma cercano di evitare i danni prima in modo da avere ruota libera poi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

*Un giornale molto vicino ai Gunners riporta questa notizia: Pronta un'offerta di 37 milioni di euro per El Shaarawy.*


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2013)

Beh resto dell'idea che El Shaarawy abbia mercato a certe cifre solamente in Inghilterra, se parte va li.


----------



## Hammer (13 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ma allora che tiene a fare il Milan? Vendesse.



Mistero della fede o rincojonimento senile del Berlusca

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> La prima squadra italiana per fatturato sempre in rosso pur non facendo più di un acquisto da 20 mln e qualcosa in 3-4 anni e arrivando sempre in Champions al contrario di diverse squadre come l'inde la Rioma ecc ecc che spendono e hanno speso sempre più di noi.
> No ma è tutto tranquillo.



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Un giornale molto vicino ai Gunners riporta questa notizia: Pronta un'offerta di 37 milioni di euro per El Shaarawy.*



Se con questi soldi si prendessero veramente Tevez e Alcantara - Eriksen - Verratti o chi per loro....Beh ci penserei su


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2013)

Certo che finire all'Arsenal... carriera buttata proprio.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

*Galliani su El Shaarawy*:"E' un giocatore del Milan al quale noi crediamo. E gli vogliamo bene. Se è desiderato da molto squadre europee vuol dire che è un grande giocatore. Tutti i ragazzi di 20 anni soffrono di alti e bassi. E a 20 anni essere titolari del Milan e della nazionale è una gran cosa".


----------



## iceman. (13 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo che questa volta tenga fede a quanto detto, ma visti i precedenti ne dubito. Gia' Zambrotta ha detto che elsharaaui deve restare per far alzare il prezzo in modo da venderlo quando varra' piu' di 40 milioni.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani su El Shaarawy*:"E' un giocatore del Milan al quale noi crediamo. E gli vogliamo bene. Se è desiderato da molto squadre europee vuol dire che è un grande giocatore. Tutti i ragazzi di 20 anni soffrono di alti e bassi. E a 20 anni essere titolari del Milan e della nazionale è una gran cosa".



Ma non ha detto la stessa cosa stamattina? Si droga il Gallo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me va via ne sono convinta ma incrocio le dita lo stesso


----------



## Serginho (13 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> O magari sul fstto che Hamisk é ad alti livelli di anni, a differenza di el shaarawi che ha fatto bene solo 3 mesi nella sua carriera



O magari conoscendo i soggetti anche no


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani su El Shaarawy*:"E' un giocatore del Milan al quale noi crediamo. E gli vogliamo bene. Se è desiderato da molto squadre europee vuol dire che è un grande giocatore. Tutti i ragazzi di 20 anni soffrono di alti e bassi. E a 20 anni essere titolari del Milan e della nazionale è una gran cosa".



Non riesco proprio a interpretarle. Non conferma nè smentisce. Bah...


----------



## Serginho (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> C'erano problemi di bilancio, ora no.



se non ci sono problemi di bilancio allora non hai la necessità di vendere un giocatore in cui credi, qualunque sia la cifra


----------



## The P (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vince? Cosa mi sono perso?



oltre a vince, mi sono perso anche Muntari e Nocerino titolari. Nocerino avrà fatto si e no 3 partite. Muntari si e no 5 

Ma non dimentichiamoci che uno dei cavalli di battaglia è: "Allegri deve giocare con Traorè (1 tempo da titolare e 20 minuti in totale come subentrato), dategli Xavi e Iniesta"


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> se non ci sono problemi di bilancio allora non hai la necessità di vendere un giocatore in cui credi, qualunque sia la cifra



Ma infatti non ci credono; Galliani nell'intervista mica può dirlo.


----------



## Serginho (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non ci credono; Galliani nell'intervista mica può dirlo.



E tu cosa ne sapresti?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E tu cosa ne sapresti?



Se ci credevano, non lo mettevano in vendita. Avrebbero sin da subito annunciato la sua incedibilità; invece è stato dichiarato cedibile e le parole di Galliani sono studiate per aprire un'asta internazionale.


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> oltre a vince, mi sono perso anche Muntari e Nocerino titolari. Nocerino avrà fatto si e no 3 partite. Muntari si e no 5
> 
> Ma non dimentichiamoci che uno dei cavalli di battaglia è: "Allegri deve giocare con Traorè (1 tempo da titolare e 20 minuti in totale come subentrato), dategli Xavi e Iniesta"



Mi sa che hai visto poche partite del Milan perchè Muntari ha giocato 15 partite di cui 11 da titolare, Nocerino 26 partite di cui 20 da titolare


----------



## Serginho (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se ci credevano, non lo mettevano in vendita. Avrebbero sin da subito annunciato la sua incedibilità; invece è stato dichiarato cedibile e le parole di Galliani sono studiate per aprire un'asta internazionale.



Teoria basata su totali "se", che potrebbe avere nessun fondo di verità


----------



## Livestrong (13 Giugno 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Teoria basata su totali "se", che potrebbe avere nessun fondo di verità



Gli stessi se che usi tu per dire che invece ci credono nel giocatore


----------



## Frikez (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se ci credevano, non lo mettevano in vendita. Avrebbero sin da subito annunciato la sua incedibilità; invece è stato dichiarato cedibile e le parole di Galliani sono studiate per aprire un'asta internazionale.



Galliani ha detto: "Non dirò mai più che un giocatore è incedibile, perchè tutto può succedere"
Mica ha detto che lo vende domattina su, che poi se avesse detto il contrario non gli avremo comunque creduto, ormai lo conosciamo, la sua parola vale meno di 0.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Galliani ha detto: "Non dirò mai più che un giocatore è incedibile, perchè tutto può succedere"
> Mica ha detto che lo vende domattina su, che poi se avesse detto il contrario non gli avremo comunque creduto, ormai lo conosciamo, la sua parola vale meno di 0.



concordo,non l'ha messo in vendita.Ha solo fatto intendere ai naviganti che di fronte ad un'offerta folle nessuno è incedibile,nemmeno elshaarawy.Ed io sono assolutamente d'accordo con le parole di galliani


----------



## The P (13 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai visto poche partite del Milan perchè Muntari ha giocato 15 partite di cui 11 da titolare, Nocerino 26 partite di cui 20 da titolare



Le partite le ho viste tutte, di Muntari immaginavo una media simile, ma 11 partite sono pochette nell'arco di una stagione, Nocerino 20 mi stupisce.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Le partite le ho viste tutte, di Muntari immaginavo una media simile, ma 11 partite sono pochette nell'arco di una stagione, Nocerino 20 mi stupisce.



11, 20, 30 o 50..sono due ce..i


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Le partite le ho viste tutte, di Muntari immaginavo una media simile, ma 11 partite sono pochette nell'arco di una stagione, Nocerino 20 mi stupisce.



Muntari da quando è tornato dall'infortunio al legamento è sempre stato titolare praticamente, Nocerino gli ha dato il posto. Comunque non è che gli altri centrocampisti siano eccelsi tecnicamente .


----------



## The P (14 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Muntari da quando è tornato dall'infortunio al legamento è sempre stato titolare praticamente, Nocerino gli ha dato il posto. Comunque non è che gli altri centrocampisti siano eccelsi tecnicamente .



il nostro centrocampo è pessimo non c'è dubbio, mi fa ridere solo che quando facciamo gli esempi prendiamo sempre sti due che non fanno la media-partite di un giocatore solo e Traorè che il campo non lo ha mai visto. Tutto qui


----------



## jaws (14 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> il nostro centrocampo è pessimo non c'è dubbio, mi fa ridere solo che quando facciamo gli esempi prendiamo sempre sti due che non fanno la media-partite di un giocatore solo e Traorè che il campo non lo ha mai visto. Tutto qui



Nocerino ha giocato 26 partite e è stato convocato 38 volte su 38. Come si fa a dire che non può essere considerato negli esempi?
Uno che gioca 26 partite su 38 è un titolare


----------



## The P (14 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Nocerino ha giocato 26 partite e è stato convocato 38 volte su 38. Come si fa a dire che non può essere considerato negli esempi?
> Uno che gioca 26 partite su 38 è un titolare



Detta così è diversa dalla realtà. 20 da titolare (con sostituito nella maggior parte), 6 dalla panca. Non mi sembra un titolare.


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> il nostro centrocampo è pessimo non c'è dubbio, mi fa ridere solo che quando facciamo gli esempi prendiamo sempre sti due che non fanno la media-partite di un giocatore solo e Traorè che il campo non lo ha mai visto. Tutto qui



In realtà, se ben vedi nei numeri, non è che ci sia stato un titolare fisso, a parte Montolivo, quest'anno. Abbiamo intercambiato Muntari, Flamini, Nocerino, De Jong fino a che non l'abbiamo perso per infortunio, e Ambrosini. Fa anche riflettere sulla considerazione del Mister sul valore medio della squadra a centrocampo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2013)

Tevez arriverà pure al posto di Robinho, ma poi parte pure lui, sono sicuro


----------



## The P (14 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> In realtà, se ben vedi nei numeri, non è che ci sia stato un titolare fisso, a parte Montolivo, quest'anno. Abbiamo intercambiato Muntari, Flamini, Nocerino, De Jong fino a che non l'abbiamo perso per infortunio, e Ambrosini. Fa anche riflettere sulla considerazione del Mister sul valore medio della squadra a centrocampo.



Io condivido tutte le vostre considerazioni che sono reali, ma la strumentalizzazione delle stesse apre a discorsi molto ampi. 
Boateng, ad esempio, con il 90% degli allenatori avrebbe giocato mezzala e non attaccante imho, così come molti allenatori, con quella rosa a disposizione, credo che avrebbero giocato con il 4-2-3-1. 

Cmq propongo di chiudere l'OT che sta andando troppo oltre


----------



## jaws (14 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Detta così è diversa dalla realtà. 20 da titolare (con sostituito nella maggior parte), 6 dalla panca. Non mi sembra un titolare.



Chi sono stati i titolari secondo te?


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Io condivido tutte le vostre considerazioni che sono reali, ma la strumentalizzazione delle stesse apre a discorsi molto ampi.
> Boateng, ad esempio, con il 90% degli allenatori avrebbe giocato mezzala e non attaccante imho, così come molti allenatori, con quella rosa a disposizione, credo che avrebbero giocato con il 4-2-3-1.
> 
> Cmq propongo di chiudere l'OT che sta andando troppo oltre



Sì sì certo, è un discorso più ampio che andrebbe affrontato a parte.


----------



## Serginho (14 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Gli stessi se che usi tu per dire che invece ci credono nel giocatore



Non ho basato io la politica giovani con simbolo El Shaarawy eh


----------



## Livestrong (14 Giugno 2013)

Se credete ancora a ste favole da due soldi...


----------



## gabuz (14 Giugno 2013)

Ma quale politica dei giovani, sta fregnaccia è nata ad hoc per giustificare la partenza di Ibra e Thiago, prima, e che siamo economicamente alla canna del gas, poi.
Tant'è che qua si rischia di vendere un talento di 20 anni per comprare due 30enni (Tevez e Diamanti), altro che politica dei giovani.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Giugno 2013)

Ripeto ciò che ho detto, per me l'arrivo di Tevez significherà la partenza del faraone. Magari mi sbaglierò, ma non credo che l'arrivo dell'Apache sia un'operazione poco onerosa. 

Poi se arriverà Tevez, garantendo la presenza di El Shaarawy, tanto meglio.


----------



## ROQ (14 Giugno 2013)

la cessione di un 92 si può sopportare solo se vengono presi almeno 2 giocatori di età e qualità simile, altrimenti non ha mai senso


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2013)

Da domani ricomincia la "tarantella", hanno ufficializzato l'allenatore





7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ripeto ciò che ho detto, per me l'arrivo di Tevez significherà la partenza del faraone. Magari mi sbaglierò, ma non credo che l'arrivo dell'Apache sia un'operazione poco onerosa.
> 
> Poi se arriverà Tevez, garantendo la presenza di El Shaarawy, tanto meglio.



ma certo che è cosi , prima prenderanno Tevez, calmeranno i tifosi e poi ci danno la mazzata.


----------



## runner (14 Giugno 2013)

comunque di sicuro se ci fosse stato un Rijkaard il Faraone non si muoverebbe dal Milan per un bel po'


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque di sicuro se ci fosse stato un Rijkaard il Faraone non si muoverebbe dal Milan per un bel po'



Mettiamola su un altro piano, se allenatori come Rijkaard non vengono al Milan è proprio per questa nostra politica  

L'olandese direbbe, vengo da voi, ma non mi vendete nessun titolare ed anzi me ne comprate 3!


----------



## runner (14 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mettiamola su un altro piano, se allenatori come Rijkaard non vengono al Milan è proprio per questa nostra politica
> 
> L'olandese direbbe, vengo da voi, ma non mi vendete nessun titolare ed anzi me ne comprate 3!



esattamente....

comunque questa storia del Faraone a me sembra proprio un teatrino per dire che sono stati bravi a tenerlo (alla fine 40 mln sono spropositati per lui e nessuno te li darà)


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultime su El Shaarawy da Laudisa ----) http://www.milanworld.net/tevez-al-milan-e-finalmente-lanno-buono-vt7552-99.html#post209177


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2013)

Di Marzio su El Shaarawy-Napoli:"Per El Shaarawy, direi che la pista è percorribile solo in caso di cessione di Cavani. *Io so che è intenzione del ragazzo restare al Milan*. L'ostacolo principale sono senza dubbio i diritti d'immagine. Attualmente il ragazzo è sotto contratto con Barilla e Nike. Il Faraone guadagna più dagli sponsor che dall'ingaggio contrattuale”.


----------



## Doctore (15 Giugno 2013)

Ma siamo sicuri che il tormentone elshrawy non sia uno specchietto per le allodole?...Cosi il gallo fa mercato in pace e tutti parlano della vendita di elsha?
Ricordiamo che l anno scorso galliani parlò più volte della fiscalita spagnola,del fpf,il debito del milan provocato dagli stipendi e sappiamo tutti quali sono state le conseguenze...Diciamo che in questo periodo non ne parla(o ne parla pochissimo)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che il tormentone elshrawy non sia uno specchietto per le allodole?...Cosi il gallo fa mercato in pace e tutti parlano della vendita di elsha?
> Ricordiamo che l anno scorso galliani parlò più volte della fiscalita spagnola,del fpf,il debito del milan provocato dagli stipendi e sappiamo tutti quali sono state le conseguenze...Diciamo che in questo periodo non ne parla(o ne parla pochissimo)


Ma magari, sarebbe una roba intelligentissima.


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che il tormentone elshrawy non sia uno specchietto per le allodole?...Cosi il gallo fa mercato in pace e tutti parlano della vendita di elsha?
> Ricordiamo che l anno scorso galliani parlò più volte della fiscalita spagnola,del fpf,il debito del milan provocato dagli stipendi e sappiamo tutti quali sono state le conseguenze...Diciamo che in questo periodo non ne parla(o ne parla pochissimo)



Ma per me la situazione è molto più semplice, senza andare a pensare a chissà quali congetture. Dopo lo scorso anno, con le figuracce, con il rimborsare gli abbonamenti etc etc Galliani ha semplicemente detto che nessuno è incedibile e che Stephan è l'unico ad avere richieste. Ha messo le mani avanti con schiettezza, cosi nessun tifoso se dovesse partire tizio o caio può dir nulla. 

Lui non ha mai detto che è in vendita, non ha mai detto che costa 40 mln, queste sono tutte cose scritte dai giornali. 

El Shaarawy resta oppure no? Dipende se arriva o meno qualche società che fa un'offerta pazza.


----------



## samburke (15 Giugno 2013)

Effettivamente, dal punto di vista delle dichiarazioni, Galliani ha fatto bene. Facciamo finta che viene una società che ti offre 50 mln di euro, lo devi vendere per avere soldi da reinvestire sul mercato e per evitare che questo si monti troppo la testa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

Di Marzio ribadisce che *El Shaarawy* non vuole andare via.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;212011 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ribadisce che *El Shaarawy* non vuole andare via.



Di Marzio è testardo, lo sanno pure le pietre che non vuole andare via. Manco Ibra e Thiago volevano andare via; se lo cede lo cede la società. Questo è fuor di dubbio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

Raga chiudete questa discussione,tanto a quanto pare non va piu al city continuamo da qui

http://www.milanworld.net/il-city-s...otrebbe-esserci-lofferta-monaco-vt7912-5.html


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio è testardo, lo sanno pure le pietre che non vuole andare via. Manco Ibra e Thiago volevano andare via; se lo cede lo cede la società. Questo è fuor di dubbio.



Gaetà, quando poi abbiamo ceduto El e preso il classico Moscardelli della situazione siamo tutti più contenti.......


----------

